# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ > Սերիալներ >  Թուրքական սերիալ, որը դիտում են աշխարհի 45-ից ավելի երկրներում:

## keyboard

Սերիալի անունը հայերեն թարգմանելուց "վախեցա" որ իմաստը ճիշտ չեմ թարգմանի, կխնդրեմ մոդերատորներին ճիշտ թարգմանության դեպքում փոխեն վերնագիրը սերիալի անունով:
Սերիալը կոչվում է Великолепный век և ներկայացնում  է 1520 ական թվականներին օսմանյան կայսրության Սուլեյման սուլթանի կառավարման տարիների պատմությունը:
Բավականին հետաքրքիր է դիտելը, մանավանդ նրանց համար, ովքեր երբևե եղել են Ստամբուլում:
Անկեղծ ասած, սերիալը իմ մեջ հետաքրքրություն առաջացրեց այն բանից հետո, երբ վերադարձա Ստամբուլից և դեռ տպավորությունների տակ էի ու հանկարծ նկտեցի այս սերիալը:
Նկարահանված է 3 սեզոններ, ամեն մեկը բաժանված մասերի, առայժմ դեռ վերջին մասը չի նկարված, բայց կամաց-կամաց մոտենում է ավարտին:
Բոլոր նրանց ովքեր հետաքրքրված են պատմությամբ, կարող են դիտել կամ եթե դիտել են քննարկենք:








Թուրքերեն իմացողների համար կա առանց թարգմանության, ես դպրոցական տարիներիս անցել էի թուրքերեն, նայեցի թուրքերենով, բավականին բացվեց թուրքերենս:

Սերիալը կինեմատոգրաֆի գլուխգործոց չէ, չի պարունակում գժական սպեցէֆեկտներ, բայց պատմությունը դուրս եկավ:

Ռուսական թարգմանությամբ այստեղ ինչպես նաև այստեղ

Խնդրում եմ ինձ ազգի դավաճանության մեջ չմեղադրել, բայց բավականին կարծիքս փոխվեց օսմանյան կայսրության մասին:

----------

Մուշու (12.08.2014)

----------


## Lion

Օրինակ ինչ փոխվեց մինչև ուղն ու ծուծը արյունի մեջ թաղված այդ կայսրության մասին մասին մեջդ, ապեր??  :Smile:

----------

keyboard (23.01.2013), Malxas (23.01.2013), Ափրիկյան (21.08.2014)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Թուրքերեն իմացողների համար կա առանց թարգմանության, ես դպրոցական տարիներիս անցել էի թուրքերեն, նայեցի թուրքերենով, բավականին բացվեց թուրքերենս:


Հա էս մասը, սեփական փորձիցս կարող եմ հաստատել: Կուրսեցիներիս մոտ Muhteşem yüzyıl-ը ահավոր մասսայական ա, բայց ես 25-րդ սերիայից հետո էլ չեմ նայել: Հատկանշական ա, վարչապետ Էրդողանը պատմական մասի հետ ընդհանրապես համաձայն չի ու պնդում ա, որ իրանք նման սուլթան Սուլեյման չեն ճանաչում: :Jpit: 




Էրդողանի ու սերյալի հարաբերություններին Նոր տարվա կողմերը *Times-ն էր անդրադարձել*:

Հ.Գ. Վերնագիրը ոնց ասես թարգմանում են հայկական մամուլում, հիմնականում՝ «Հրաշալի հարյուրամյակ/Հոյակապ դար»:

----------

keyboard (23.01.2013)

----------


## Lion

"_Իրենց արշավանքների ժամանակ օսմանյան զորքերը թալանում էին և այրում, ոչնչացնում անզեն բնակչությանը, հսկայական քանակությամբ մարդկանց գերի էին տանում, ապա վաճառում որպես ստրուկներ: Նրանք կործանում և ավերում էին շատ քաղաքներ, ամբողջ գավառներ և մարզեր, կազմակերպում էին նվաճված երկրների բնակչության մասսայական կոտորածներ: Թուրքական զորքերի արշավանքներն ու ասպատակումներն ուղեկցվում էին չտեսնված ավերումներով ու գազանություններով: Զավթիչների հորդաները գործում էին հրով ու սրով, զարհուրելի մոլեգնությամբ և դաժանությամբ_",- սա հայտնի պատմաբան Ներսիսյանի նկարագրությունից է: 

Իսկ ահա թե ինչ են ասում է հենց իրենց` թուրքերի, մասին իրենց իսկ պատմիչ Փեչևին. "_Մեր զորքը քանդեց ու ավերեց գյուղերը, իսկ շինությունները ոչնչացվեցին և հողին հավասարեցվեցին: Երևանում մերոնք ամեն ինչ կրակի տվեցին, այրեցին ու հողին հավասարեցրին, իսկ Նախիջևանում այն աստիճան քանդեցին և ավերեցին բոլոր գյուղերն ու ավանները, դաշտերը և շինությունները, որ շինության ու կենդանության հետք անգամ չմնաց_":

Հաստատ փայլուն դարաշրջան էր, խոսք չկա, փայլուն` ...թուրքական չափանիշներով...  :Sad:

----------

Malxas (23.01.2013), Ափրիկյան (21.08.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Օրինակ ինչ փոխվեց մեջդ մինչև ուղն ու ծուծը արյունի մեջ թաղված այդ կայսրության մասին մասին մեջդ, ապեր??



Տողերիդ մեջ ատելություն կա ապ, բայց արյունի մեջ թաղված է եղել նաև Նապոլեոնը, Ալեքսանդր Մակեդոնացին, Տիգրան Մեծ թագավորը վերջապես, եթե էդ տրամաբանությունը առաջ տանենք:
Նշվածս երեք "աշխարհակալներն" էլ ունեցել են նույն  նպատակը, ինչ ունեցելա Սուլեյման սուլթանը իրա կառավարման տարիներին տիրանալ աշխարհին: Բավականին նորմալ ցանկություն ա կայսրության ղեկավարի համար իմ կարծիքով:
Հատկանշականա էն, որ սուլթանը գրավելով բազում պետություններ, ինչպիսիք են Հունգարյան և այլն, տեղի բնակիչներին չի կոտորել, եկեղեցիներ չի քանեդլ, հավատափոխության պարտադրանք չի դրել, համենայնդեպս էդպես ա ֆիլմում նկարագրված:
Ավելի հատկանշականա էն, որ անգլիայի դեսպանը թագավորին նամակա գրում, որում թագավորին ասում ա, որ պետք ա օրինակ վերցնել օսմանյան կայսրության դատական համակարգից:
Ավելի հատկանշականա էն, որ թուրքը մտնում ա ռուսի խանութ ու պատռում ա Քրիստոսի նկարը, ռուսը դիմում ա դատարան, իսկ դատավորը` նուն մուսուլմանին, ով այլահավատներին неверный ա անվանում, բացատրում ա, որ Ստամբուլը գրաված ու հիմնած կայսրը, պատգամել ու հրամայել է, որ այլահավատներին երբեք չնեղացնեն ու չստորացնեն, որ նրանք ազատ են իրենց հավատքում ու դավանանքում ու դա եղելա դեռ էն ժամանակ, երբ մարդու իրավունքներ տերմինը սկի շանս չուներ գործածվելու:
Գուցե ֆիլմում չափազանցված ա, դու պատմաբան ես,ինձանից հազար անգամ լավ կիմանաս, բայց դե չեմ կարծում, որ նկարագրված ամենը սուտ է:

----------

Ariadna (10.03.2013), Տրիբուն (23.01.2013)

----------


## Lion

_...Էրդողանը ճիշտ  է ասում, թե ինքը հեռուստասերիալում ներկայացված սուլթաններին չի ճանաչում։ Իրոք, սուլթանները հեռուստասերիալներում ներկայացվածի պես անմեղ չէին։ Բոլորն էլ հայրասպան, որդեսպան, եղբայրասպան սուլթաններ են եղել։ Ոչ մի սուլթան իր գնացած երկրում բացի արյունից, արտասուքից եւ ավերումներից բացի ոչ մի ժառանգություն չի թողել։

Օրինակ՝ Էրդողանի նշած նախնին՝ սուլթան Սուլեյմանը խեղդել է իր 2 որդիների եւ թոռներին։ Արի ու հպարտացիր։ Բացի այդ, սպանել է իր իշխաններին ու 2 վեզիրներին։

Սուլեյմանը, որով հպարտանում է Էրդողանը, բացառություն չէ։ Օսմանյան կայսրությունում բացառություն կլիներ եթե սուլթանն իր մահով մահանար կամ չսպաներ մեկ այլ ազգականի։ Իսկ այդ բացառությունը երբեք տեղի չունեցավ։

Օսմանյան կայսրության հիմնադիր Օսմանը իշխանությունը վերցնելու համար առաջին գործը որ արեց՝ սպանեց մորեղբորը՝ Դյունդարին։

Օրինակ՝ Էրդողանի կողմից շատ գովասանքների արժանացած եւ 1453-ին Բյուզանդիայի մայրաքաղաքը՝ Կոնստանդնուպոլիսը զավթած սուլթան Մեհմեդը առանց խղճի խայթ զգալու սպանեց իր 2 տարեկան եղբորը, որ հանկարծ նա հետագայում իրենից գահը չխլի։ Մեհմեդը ջախջախել է նաեւ իր 2 մեծ վեզիրների գլուխները։

Իսկ Մուրադ 3-րդն իրար հետեւից խեղդեց իր 5 եղբայրներին։ Նա իր անթիվ կանանցից, որոնցից ոչ մեկը թուրք չի եղել, ունեցել է 110 երեխա։ Միթե՞ այդ երեխաներին ձիու վրա նստած էր ստեղծում։

Եղբայրներին սպանելու քանակով Մուրադ 3-րդի ռեկորդը ձեռքից վերցրեց Մեհմեդ 3-րդը՝ 8 տարվա մեջ սպանելով 19 եղբայներին եւ իր երեխային։ Մի մասին կացնով էր սպանել տալիս, մի մասին՝ թունավորում, մյուսին գցում պարկի մեջ եւ նետում Մարմարա ծովը։

Մեկ այլ օրինակ՝ Էրդողանի գովելի Օսման 2-րդի առաջին գործը գահին բարձրանալուց հետո եղավ խեղդել եղբորը, սակայն մի քանի տարի անց իրեն էլ վայր գցեցին։ Նրան բռնաբարեցին եւ սպանեցին ենիչերիները։

Օրինակ՝ Մուրադ 4-րդը երբ բարձրացավ օսմանյան գահին, 11 տարեկան էր։ Չբավարարվելով 3 եղբայներին սպանելով, նա նոր ռեկորդ է սահմանել՝ սպանելով 6 մեծ վեզիրների։

Էրդողանի սիրելի արյունոտ ու փառավոր սուլթաններից վեջին օրինակը բերեմ։ Մահմուդ 2-րդը 23 տարեկանում պարտադրված գահին նստեց, քանի որ պալատում տղա միայն նա եւ նրա եղբայրն էին մնացել։ Մահմուդ 2-րդի առաջին գործը եղավ իր եղբոր գլուխը թռցնելը։ Չգիտենք, թե նա Էրդողանի ասած 30 տարին ձիու վրա է անցկացրե՞լ, թե՞ պալատում, բայց 18 կնոջից ունեցել է 44 երեխա։ Իսկ այդքան երեխա ինչպե՞ս ունենալ ձիու վրա նստած։

Մահմուդ 2-րդն արյան մեջ ճնշեց ենիչերիների խռովությունը։ Նա զորանոցներում այրեց ենիչերիներին, հրապարակում կտրեց նրանց գլուխները։ Արյունոտ արշավանքներ իրականացրեց Բալկաններ։

Ահա, այն ամենը, ինչով հպարտանում է Էրդողանը՝ արյուն, արցունք, բռնազավթում, թալան, ստրկություն, կոտորած, բռնաբարություն, պալատական խարդավանքներ։

Եւ չպետք է մոռանալ, որ Բալկաններում, Հյուսիսային Աֆրիկայում, Մերձավոր Արեւելքում մայրերն իրենց երեխաներին վախեցնելու համար օգտագործում են. «թուրքերը գալիս են» արտահայտությունը։_

*Ջահիթ Մերվան*

Դրանք մարդ չեն եղել, ժողովուրդ, ես լրիվ լուրջ եմ ասում: Հա, մարդու ֆիզիոլոգիան են ունեցել, բայց մարդ չեն եղել - *մարդիկ* իրենց տենց չեն պահում, իսկ այդ սերիալն էլ ծաղր է ու պրոթուրքական պիառ - մենակ վերնագիրն ինչ ասես արժե  :Angry2:

----------

boooooooom (23.01.2013), keyboard (23.01.2013), Malxas (23.01.2013), Marduk (25.08.2014), shatboyov (23.01.2013), Արէա (24.01.2013), Ափրիկյան (21.08.2014), Մինա (23.01.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> "_Իրենց արշավանքների ժամանակ օսմանյան զորքերը թալանում էին և այրում, ոչնչացնում անզեն բնակչությանը, հսկայական քանակությամբ մարդկանց գերի էին տանում, ապա վաճառում որպես ստրուկներ: Նրանք կործանում և ավերում էին շատ քաղաքներ, ամբողջ գավառներ և մարզեր, կազմակերպում էին նվաճված երկրների բնակչության մասսայական կոտորածներ: Թուրքական զորքերի արշավանքներն ու ասպատակումներն ուղեկցվում էին չտեսնված ավերումներով ու գազանություններով: Զավթիչների հորդաները գործում էին հրով ու սրով, զարհուրելի մոլեգնությամբ և դաժանությամբ_",- սա հայտնի պատմաբան Ներսիսյանի նկարագրությունից է: 
> 
> Իսկ ահա թե ինչ են ասում է հենց իրենց` թուրքերի, մասին իրենց իսկ պատմիչ Փեչևին. "_Մեր զորքը քանդեց ու ավերեց գյուղերը, իսկ շինությունները ոչնչացվեցին և հողին հավասարեցվեցին: Երևանում մերոնք ամեն ինչ կրակի տվեցին, այրեցին ու հողին հավասարեցրին, իսկ Նախիջևանում այն աստիճան քանդեցին և ավերեցին բոլոր գյուղերն ու ավանները, դաշտերը և շինությունները, որ շինության ու կենդանության հետք անգամ չմնաց_":
> 
> Հաստատ փայլուն դարաշրջան էր, խոսք չկա, փայլուն` ...թուրքական չափանիշներով...


Ապ, ես քո հետ էդ հարցով չեմ վիճի, ես պատմությունից բավական հեռու եմ, բայց էս գրածիդ մի բանով կպատասխանեմ:
Սերիալում կա դրվագ, որտեղ ենիչարները ապստամբում են սուլթանի դեմ ու հենց նույն ենիչարները սկսում են այրել ու ոչնչացնել Ստամբուլը, շուկան ու խախաղ բնակչությանը:
Նրանք դա անում են իբր սուլթանի անուշադրությունից իրենց նկատմամբ սուլթանից պահանջելով աշխատավարձի բարձրացում և նոր արշավանքներ:
Եթե զորքը սեփական ժողովրդին ա պատրաստ կոտորել,բնականա, որ կկոտորի նաև մյուս երկրների բնակիչներին, իհարկե ճիշտ ես, արյունը շատ ա, բայց էն, որ սուլթանը դրան դեմ ա եղել կարծում եմ սուտ չի:

----------


## Մինա

Утром – яичница, днем – яичница, ночью – омлет!
Լավ էլի,էդ թուրքական սերիալներից արդեն չգիտեմ ուր փախնեմ:Առավոտվանից իրիկուն Հունաստանի ամենամեծ ալիքները նեյնիմ նեյնիմ են անում:Ոչ մի հաղորդում չեմ փորձում նայել,որ նույնիսկ գովազդներին դրանց լսեու տհաճությունից խուսափեմ,հիմա էլ` Դարում:Ես էս դարդին չեմ դիմանա ,լրիվ լուրջ եմ ասում:

Հ.գ.  օտար լեզվով արտահայտության համար զգուշացման սարսափից թարգմանեմ վերը մեջբերածս`առավոտ կանուխ `ձվածեղ,ճաշին`ձվածեղ,գիշերն էլ `Համլետ! :LOL:

----------


## Lion

> Տողերիդ մեջ ատելություն կա ապ, բայց արյունի մեջ թաղված է եղել նաև Նապոլեոնը, Ալեքսանդր Մակեդոնացին, Տիգրան Մեծ թագավորը վերջապես, եթե էդ տրամաբանությունը առաջ տանենք:


Ապեր, արի մի համեմատիր, հա? Թե չէ կխնդրեմ օրինակներ բերել, որ նույնացնես ասենք Տիկոյին ու Ալիկին ցանկացած թուրքական սուլթանի հետ: Հա, ատելություն կա: Ես *ատում* եմ թուրքերին, էդ իմ մեջս խրոնիկա, արյանս մեջա նստած: Երբ ես կարդում եմ Մեծ Եղեռնին նվիրված գրականություն, զգում, պատկերացնում եմ այդ ամենը, ուղեղս կանգ է առնում, ամեն ինչ լռում է մեջս` մնում է մի բան - *ատելություն:* Դրանց ճզմել է պետք, տառականների նման, դրանք մարդ կոչվելու իրավունք չունեն: Ըհը, սենց բաներ, ու մտածեք իմ մասին ինչ ուզում եք...




> Հատկանշականա էն, որ սուլթանը գրավելով բազում պետություններ, ինչպիսիք են Հունգարյան և այլն, տեղի բնակիչներին չի կոտորել, եկեղեցիներ չի քանեդլ, հավատափոխության պարտադրանք չի դրել, համենայնդեպս էդպես ա ֆիլմում նկարագրված:


Լուրջ? Հաաա, դե եթե ֆիլմում այդպես է, ապա հաստատ իրականում այդպես էլ եղել  :Wink: 




> Ավելի հատկանշականա էն, որ անգլիայի դեսպանը թագավորին նամակա գրում, որում թագավորին ասում ա, որ պետք ա օրինակ վերցնել օսմանյան կայսրության դատական համակարգից:


Իհարկեե - ով էին բուրժուական հասարակարգ մուտք գործած անգլիացիք, որ իրենց դատական համակարգը ավելի լավը լիներ արխաիկ դարաշրջանում գտնվող Օսմանյան դատական համակարգից  :Wink: 




> Գուցե ֆիլմում չափազանցված ա, դու պատմաբան ես,ինձանից հազար անգամ լավ կիմանաս, բայց դե չեմ կարծում, որ նկարագրված ամենը սուտ է:


Էհհ, ախպերս, սենց ֆիլմերը հենց քո նման լսարանին էլ հասցեագրված են...




> Եթե զորքը սեփական ժողովրդին ա պատրաստ կոտորել,բնականա, որ կկոտորի նաև մյուս երկրների բնակիչներին, իհարկե ճիշտ ես, արյունը շատ ա, բայց էն, որ սուլթանը դրան դեմ ա եղել կարծում եմ սուտ չի:


Ախր էլի մեր, հայկական չափանիշներով էս դատում: Ինչ զորք ու սեփական ժողովուրդ???!! Էդ հայի համարա զինվորը ԻՐ ԶԱՎԱԿԸ, իսկ զինվորի համար էլ ժողովուրդը ԻՐ ՀԱՅՐԵՐՆ ՈՒ ՄԱՅՐԵՐԸ: Անտոհմ, անսկիզբ ու անվերջ ենիչերիից ինչ պահանջես?? Ասել էլն է ավելորդ: Ու վերջոմ սենց մի մանր դետալ - ենիչերին իրավունք ուներ, լուրջ եմ ասում, իր թուրը սրելուց հետո դուրս գալ Ստամբուլի փողոց ու դրա սրությունը փորձել առաջին իսկ պատահած քրիստոնյաի վզի վրա - էդ քրիստոնյան կարողա սերիալով հիացած ցանկացած քրիստոնյան լինել, էս մասին չգիես ինչու ոչ-ոք չի մտածում...

----------

boooooooom (23.01.2013), keyboard (23.01.2013), Malxas (23.01.2013), Ափրիկյան (21.08.2014), Մինա (23.01.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Утром – яичница, днем – яичница, ночью – омлет!
> Լավ էլի,էդ թուրքական սերիալներից արդեն չգիտեմ ուր փախնեմ:Առավոտվանից իրիկուն Հունաստանի ամենամեծ ալիքները նեյնիմ նեյնիմ են անում:Ոչ մի հաղորդում չեմ փորձում նայել,որ նույնիսկ գովազդներին դրանց լսեու տհաճությունից խուսափեմ,*հիմա էլ` Դարում:Ես էս դարդին չեմ դիմանա ,լրիվ լուրջ եմ ասում:*
> 
> Հ.գ.  օտար լեզվով արտահայտության համար զգուշացման սարսափից թարգմանեմ վերը մեջբերածս`առավոտ կանուխ `ձվածեղ,ճաշին`ձվածեղ,գիշերն էլ `Համլետ!



Բժշկի դիմի հնգստացնող հաբեր կնշանակի, մեկ էլ զգուշ շաքարդ չբարձրանա  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. Ես թեման հատուկ ստեղծել եմ, որ դու չդիմանաս  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (10.03.2013), Տրիբուն (23.01.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Ապեր, արի մի համեմատիր, հա? Թե չէ կխնդրեմ օրինակներ բերել, որ նույնացնես ասենք Տիկոյին ու Ալիկին ցանկացած թուրքական սուլթանի հետ: Հա, ատելություն կա: Ես *ատում* եմ թուրքերին, էդ իմ մեջս խրոնիկա, արյանս մեջա նստած: Երբ ես կարդում եմ Մեծ Եղեռնին նվիրված գրականություն, զգում, պատկերացնում եմ այդ ամենը, ուղեղս կանգ է առնում, ամեն ինչ լռում է մեջս` մնում է մի բան - *ատելություն:* Դրանց ճզմել է պետք, տառականների նման, դրանք մարդ կոչվելու իրավունք չունեն: Ըհը, սենց բաներ, ու մտածեք իմ մասին ինչ ուզում եք...
> 
> Լուրջ? Հաաա, դե եթե ֆիլմում այդպես է, ապա հաստատ իրականում այդպես էլ եղել 
> 
> Իհարկեե - ով էին բուրժուական հասարակարգ մուտք գործած անգլիացիք, որ իրենց դատական համակարգը ավելի լավը լիներ արխաիկ դարաշրջանում գտնվող Օսմանյան դատական համակարգից 
> 
> Էհհ, ախպերս, սենց ֆիլմերը հենց քո նման լսարանին էլ հասցեագրված են...
> 
> Ախր էլի մեր, հայկական չափանիշներով էս դատում: Ինչ զորք ու սեփական ժողովուրդ???!! Էդ հայի համարա զինվորը ԻՐ ԶԱՎԱԿԸ, իսկ զինվորի համար էլ ժողովուրդը ԻՐ ՀԱՅՐԵՐՆ ՈՒ ՄԱՅՐԵՐԸ: Անտոհմ, անսկիզբ ու անվերջ ենիչերիից ինչ պահանջես?? Ասել էլն է ավելորդ: Ու վերջոմ սենց մի մանր դետալ - ենիչերին իրավունք ուներ, լուրջ եմ ասում, իր թուրը սրելուց հետո դուրս գալ Ստամբուլի փողոց ու դրա սրությունը փորձել առաջին իսկ պատահած քրիստոնյաի վզի վրա - էդ քրիստոնյան կարողա սերիալով հիացած ցանկացած քրիստոնյան լինել, էս մասին չգիես ինչու ոչ-ոք չի մտածում...


Ապ, իմ նման լսարանը չգիտեմ, մենակ էն կասեմ, որ քո մոտ ատելություն ա, իմ մոտ` հետաքրքրություն:
Ես չգովացի ու չմեծարեցի սուլթանին ուղղակի զարմանքս արտահայտեցի, այո նաև մի պահ հավատացի, որ այդպես էլ եղել է: Ես էլ դու էլ փաստեր բերել չենք կարող, դու քո աղբյուրներով ճիշտ ես, ես էլ սերիալն եմ համարում աղբյուր, հիմա ի՞նչ:
Հարցը էն չի, թե ով ինչքան ա կոտորել, հարցն էնա թե ինչ ձև ա դա ներկայացվում  :Smile:

----------

Տրիբուն (23.01.2013)

----------


## Lion

Ոնց, ապեր, չհսակացա - դու էդ սերիալը պատմական աղբյուր ես համարում  :Shok: 

Իմ մոտելա հետաքրքրություն, հավատա: Ու դժվար թե քեզ ծանոթ մարդկանց մեջ գտնվի մեկը, ով կարողանա ինձնից շատ ու հետաքրքիր պատմել քեզ և ենիչերիների, և Օսմանյան սուլթանության մասին: Հետաքրքրվել եմ ավելի քան տաս տարի առաջ ու մինչև հիմա էլ հետաքրքրված եմ:

Բայց էդ բժկի հետաքրքրությունա, որ ուսումանսիրումա *բացիլը,* ախտը, մարդկային տականքը` դրա բնույթը լավ հասկանալու ու դրա դեմ պայքարելու միջոցները հասկանալու ու մշակելու համար...

----------

boooooooom (23.01.2013), Ափրիկյան (21.08.2014), Մինա (23.01.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Ոնց, ապեր, չհսակացա - դու էդ սերիալը պատմական աղբյուր ես համարում 
> 
> Իմ մոտելա հետաքրքրություն, հավատա: Ու դժվար թե քեզ ծանոթ մարդկանց մեջ գտնվի մեկը, ով կարողանա ինձնից շատ ու հետաքրքիր պատմել քեզ և ենիչերիների, և Օսմանյան սուլթանության մասին: Հետաքրքրվել եմ ավելի քան տաս տարի առաջ ու մինչև հիմա էլ հետաքրքրված եմ:
> 
> Բայց էդ բժկի հետաքրքրությունա, որ ուսումանսիրումա *բացիլը,* ախտը, մարդկային տականքը` դրա բնույթը լավ հասկանալու ու դրա դեմ պայքարելու միջոցները հասկանալու ու մշակելու համար...


Ապ, դու ինձ կբացատրե՞ս ու հիմնավորես, ինչու ա կոնկրետ ինչ որ մեկը համարում պատմիչ ու իրա գրածը պատմական աղբյուր: Ինչով դու կարաս ինձ համոզես, որ Եղիշեն Հայոց պատմությունը իրա սրտի ուզածով ու երևակայությանը զոռ տալով չի գրել: Ուշադիր կլսեմ:
Քո տեսակետը ես իմացա, շնորհակալ եմ, ինչևե, չշեղվենք թեմայից, քննարկում ենք սերալը, իմ ու քո պատկերացումները ենիչերների ու թուրքերի մաիսն տա Աստված ռեալ հանդիպման ժամանակ կքննարեկնք:  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (10.03.2013)

----------


## Lion

*keyboard* ջան, դու զում ես, որ ես քեզ բացատրեմ, թե ինչու է դեպքերի ժամանակակից պատմիչ Եղիշեի գրածի Վարդանանց պատերազմի մասին *պատմական աղբյուր,* իսկ XXI դարի ռուս-թուրքական *սերիալը* XVI դարի Թուրքիայի մասին ոչ պատմական աղբյուր??

Իսկ ընդհանրապես ասեմ, որ պատմությունը, որպես գիտություն, իրականում ավելի բարդ մի բան է, քան կարող է թվալ առաջին հայացքից: Ընենց չի, որ ով ինչ գրեց, դրան հավատում եմ կամ էլ` ով կարողացավ պատմական երկ կարդալ, դառնում է պատմաբան: Պատմություն կոչվող գիտությունն ունի իր մեթոդիկան` իր ուսումնասիրման առարկան կազմող երևույթը հասկանալուն ուղղված գործիքների ամբողջությունը, որն անչափ բազմազան է` սկսած ընդհանուր-հասարակականներից և վերջացրած նեղ կամ ոչ հումանիտարներով: Աղբյուրները դիտարկվում են ամբողջության մեջ, քննարկվում են նշածս մեթոդիկայի ողջ բազայի կիրառմամբ, զտվում են տրամաբանական սխեմաների կիրառմամբ և միայնդ րա արդյունքում է հնարավոր գալ եզրակացության, որը *հնարավորինս* ճիշտ կարտահայտի անցած-գնացած իրականությունը...

Հա, եթե ուզում եք գեղեցիկ հեքիաթ կարդալ ինտրիգների մասին, նայեք էդ սերիալը, հավատացեք, որ *խեղճ Թուրքիան* իրոք այդպիսին է եղել, որ իրանք, եթե սպանել էլ էն, ապա լաց լինելով ու լիքը խղճի խայթ զգալով, սպանել են, քանի որ... այլ ելք չի եղել  :Wink:  Հավատացեք էդ հեքիաթներին, գուցե սկսեք սիրել էլ թուրքերին, ուղղակի ափսոս, որ էդ դեպքում ձեր ինքնապաշտպանական գլխավոր բնազդներից մեկը կթուլանա, իսկ դա, երբ ապրում ես թուրքերի կողքը, *վերջի սկիզբն է...*

Ի դեպ, եթե ուզում եք ինտրիգներով լիքը հեքիաթ նայեք, դիտեք "Կրակի և Հրո" երգը - ավելի որակով է, հավատացեք  :Wink:

----------

Malxas (23.01.2013), Ափրիկյան (21.08.2014), Մինա (23.01.2013)

----------


## Մինա

> Բժշկի դիմի հնգստացնող հաբեր կնշանակի, մեկ էլ զգուշ շաքարդ չբարձրանա 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ես թեման հատուկ ստեղծել եմ, որ դու չդիմանաս


-----------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Sagittarius

> "_Իրենց արշավանքների ժամանակ օսմանյան զորքերը թալանում էին և այրում, ոչնչացնում անզեն բնակչությանը, հսկայական քանակությամբ մարդկանց գերի էին տանում, ապա վաճառում որպես ստրուկներ: Նրանք կործանում և ավերում էին շատ քաղաքներ, ամբողջ գավառներ և մարզեր, կազմակերպում էին նվաճված երկրների բնակչության մասսայական կոտորածներ: Թուրքական զորքերի արշավանքներն ու ասպատակումներն ուղեկցվում էին չտեսնված ավերումներով ու գազանություններով: Զավթիչների հորդաները գործում էին հրով ու սրով, զարհուրելի մոլեգնությամբ և դաժանությամբ_",- սա հայտնի պատմաբան Ներսիսյանի նկարագրությունից է: 
> 
> Իսկ ահա թե ինչ են ասում է հենց իրենց` թուրքերի, մասին իրենց իսկ պատմիչ Փեչևին. "_Մեր զորքը քանդեց ու ավերեց գյուղերը, իսկ շինությունները ոչնչացվեցին և հողին հավասարեցվեցին: Երևանում մերոնք ամեն ինչ կրակի տվեցին, այրեցին ու հողին հավասարեցրին, իսկ Նախիջևանում այն աստիճան քանդեցին և ավերեցին բոլոր գյուղերն ու ավանները, դաշտերը և շինությունները, որ շինության ու կենդանության հետք անգամ չմնաց_":
> 
> Հաստատ փայլուն դարաշրջան էր, խոսք չկա, փայլուն` ...թուրքական չափանիշներով...


մնացած կայսրություններն էլ իրենց արշաված քաղաքներ ծաղիկներ էին տանու՞մ: Մեկը մի քիչ ավելի դաժան, մեկը բռնաբարում էր նոր սպանում, մյուսը վառում էր, էն մյուսը ստրկացնում՝ հենվելով մաշկի գույնի վրա, էն մեկը մոռթում էր՝ Տիրոջ հողը ազատելու համար, բայց մեծ հաշվով ինչ տարբերություն ոնց էին մեռնում, եթե վերջում ամեն դեպքում մեռնում էին: 

Չեմ հիշում որ դասարանի, բայց դպրոցական պատմության գրեքերից մեկում հպարտորեն պատմվում էր, թե ինչպես Տիգրան Մեծը և Միհրդատ Եվպատորը իրենց մեջ ախբերական կիսեցին Կոպադովկիան՝ Միհրդատին տարածքը, դե Տիկոն էլ բնակչությունը քշեց-բերեց Մեծ Հայք /բայց դե էտ քշել-բերելը ոնց է իրականացվել իհարկե չի ասվում/: Ինչ զիլ տղերք էին:

Բոլոր կայսրություններն էլ նույն զիբիլն էին. բայց դա դրանցում ապրած ժողովուրդների ստեղծած մշակույթը չի արժեզրկում:

----------

Ariadna (10.03.2013), keyboard (23.01.2013), Sambitbaba (23.01.2013), Անվերնագիր (02.02.2013), Տրիբուն (23.01.2013)

----------


## Lion

Ի դեպ, հետաքրքիր տենդեց եմ նկատում թուրքերի մոտ - ներկայացնել իրենց պատմությունը, բնականաբար իրենց պետք եղած լույսի տակ, կինոներում: Այս առումով կարելի է նշել նաև հայտնի "*1453*"-ը - դա էլ նայեք, դուրներդ հաստատ կգա - ընդեղ սենց բարի, սիրուն, պուպուշ ու բարոյական իսկական իդեալ հանդիսացող թուրքերը ազատագրում են Կոստանդնուպոլիսն ու իր բնակիչներին նենգ, դաժան, այլասերված ու արյունարբու հույներից - նայեք, չեք փոշմանի...  :Wink:

----------

Malxas (23.01.2013), Ափրիկյան (21.08.2014), Մինա (23.01.2013)

----------


## boooooooom

Ինչքան ավելի շատ է անցնում ժամանակ, այնքան ավելի հեշտ է լինում պատմությունը խեղաթյուրել: Ի տարբերություն մեզ, թուրքերը իրենց երկրի շահը ավելի բարձր են դասում, քան ցանկացած ճշմարտություն: Հլը սա սերիալ է, բա որ դրանց վավերագրական նյութերը նայես, թե ինչպես են հայերը "խեղճ" թուրքերին կոտորել: Իրենց նպատակն էլ հենց դա է, որ մարդկությանը ներկայանան, որպես տառապյալ, ճշմարիտ "ազգ"  :Bad:

----------

Lion (23.01.2013), Malxas (23.01.2013), Մինա (23.01.2013), Շինարար (23.01.2013)

----------


## Lion

> մնացած կայսրություններն էլ իրենց արշաված քաղաքներ ծաղիկներ էին տանու՞մ: Մեկը մի քիչ ավելի դաժան, մեկը բռնաբարում էր նոր սպանում, մյուսը վառում էր, էն մյուսը ստրկացնում՝ հենվելով մաշկի գույնի վրա, էն մեկը մոռթում էր՝ Տիրոջ հողը ազատելու համար, բայց մեծ հաշվով ինչ տարբերություն ոնց էին մեռնում, եթե վերջում ամեն դեպքում մեռնում էին: 
> 
> Չեմ հիշում որ դասարանի, բայց դպրոցական պատմության գրեքերից մեկում հպարտորեն պատմվում էր, թե ինչպես Տիգրան Մեծը և Միհրդատ Եվպատորը իրենց մեջ ախբերական կիսեցին Կոպադովկիան՝ Միհրդատին տարածքը, դե Տիկոն էլ բնակչությունը քշեց-բերեց Մեծ Հայք /բայց դե էտ քշել-բերելը ոնց է իրականացվել իհարկե չի ասվում/: Ինչ զիլ տղերք էին:
> 
> Բոլոր կայսրություններն էլ նույն զիբիլն էին. բայց դա դրանցում ապրած ժողովուրդների ստեղծած մշակույթը չի արժեզրկում:


Ապեր, դու երևի պատմությունը լավ չգիտես; Ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ հայտարարում եմ, որ ՏԵՆՑ դաժանություն, ոնց թուրքերի մոտ էր, տենց ոչնչացում ու պլոկում, ոնց իրենց մոտ էր, շատ քիչ կայսրությունների մոտ է լինում: Ու կրկնում եմ, պետք չի ստեղ Տիկոյին հիշել - էդ ուղղակի վիրավորական է ու ցույց է տալիս ընդամենը գիտելիքի պակաս, ոչ ավել: Գրավել են շատ շատերը, բայց ընենց լինել, ոնց թուրքերը եղան, կարացել են լինել միայն թուրքերը: Ու ի դեպ, Տիկոն շատ դրական է գնահատվում, իսկ նրա իշխանության հաստաումն ասենք Ասորիքում համարվում է բարգավաճման ու ծաղկման դարաշրջան անկումի հասած այդ երկրամասի համար  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (23.01.2013), Malxas (23.01.2013), Ափրիկյան (21.08.2014), Մինա (23.01.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> *keyboard* ջան, դու զում ես, որ ես քեզ բացատրեմ, թե ինչու է դեպքերի ժամանակակից պատմիչ Եղիշեի գրածի Վարդանանց պատերազմի մասին *պատմական աղբյուր,* իսկ XXI դարի ռուս-թուրքական *սերիալը* XVI դարի Թուրքիայի մասին ոչ պատմական աղբյուր??


Հա, ուզում եմ, հենց սերիալի սկզբում գրվում ա, որ նկարահանումները հիմնված են պատմական փաստերի վրա:
Հիմա ինձ ասա, ինչ ա Եղիշեն մեր ժամանակակից պատմիչը, իսկ ասենք բուլդուզերը չի կարա լինի թուրքերի ժամանակակից պատմիչ ու իրա գրածով կինո նկարվի, դե բնականա որ կինոն իդեալականացված կլինի, չափազանցված, բայց դա հեչ կապ չունի էս դեպքում:




> Իսկ ընդհանրապես ասեմ, որ պատմությունը, որպես գիտություն, իրականում ավելի բարդ մի բան է, քան կարող է թվալ առաջին հայացքից: Ընենց չի, որ ով ինչ գրեց, դրան հավատում եմ կամ էլ` ով կարողացավ պատմական երկ կարդալ, դառնում է պատմաբան: Պատմություն կոչվող գիտությունն ունի իր մեթոդիկան` իր ուսումնասիրման առարկան կազմող երևույթը հասկանալուն ուղղված գործիքների ամբողջությունը, որն անչափ բազմազան է` սկսած ընդհանուր-հասարակականներից և վերջացրած նեղ կամ ոչ հումանիտարներով: Աղբյուրները դիտարկվում են ամբողջության մեջ, քննարկվում են նշածս մեթոդիկայի ողջ բազայի կիրառմամբ, զտվում են տրամաբանական սխեմաների կիրառմամբ և միայնդ րա արդյունքում է հնարավոր գալ եզրակացության, որը *հնարավորինս* ճիշտ կարտահայտի անցած-գնացած իրականությունը...


Էս գրածդ ինձ ոչինչ չասեց, անկեղծ  :Smile: 




> Հա, եթե ուզում եք գեղեցիկ հեքիաթ կարդալ ինտրիգների մասին, նայեք էդ սերիալը, հավատացեք, որ *խեղճ Թուրքիան* իրոք այդպիսին է եղել, որ իրանք, եթե սպանել էլ էն, ապա լաց լինելով ու լիքը խղճի խայթ զգալով, սպանել են, քանի որ... այլ ելք չի եղել  Հավատացեք էդ հեքիաթներին, գուցե սկսեք սիրել էլ թուրքերին, ուղղակի ափսոս, որ էդ դեպքում ձեր ինքնապաշտպանական գլխավոր բնազդներից մեկը կթուլանա, իսկ դա, երբ ապրում ես թուրքերի կողքը, *վերջի սկիզբն է...*


Ես հեքիաթներ սիրում եմ, չգիտեի՞ր:




> Ի դեպ, եթե ուզում եք ինտրիգներով լիքը հեքիաթ նայեք, դիտեք "Կրակի և Հրո" երգը - ավելի որակով է, հավատացեք


Մերսի անպայման կնայեմ:

Հ.Գ. Էս թեմայում գրառումներիդ էլ չեմ արձագանքի, խնդում եմ թեման էլ թող չշեղվի, կրկնում եմ *քննարկում ենք սերիալը*, այլ ոչ թե իմ ու քո պատկերացումները թուրքերի մասին:

----------

Lion (23.01.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հա, եթե ուզում եք գեղեցիկ հեքիաթ կարդալ ինտրիգների մասին, նայեք էդ սերիալը, հավատացեք, որ *խեղճ Թուրքիան* իրոք այդպիսին է եղել, որ իրանք, եթե սպանել էլ էն, ապա լաց լինելով ու լիքը խղճի խայթ զգալով, սպանել են, քանի որ... այլ ելք չի եղել  Հավատացեք էդ հեքիաթներին, *գուցե սկսեք սիրել էլ թուրքերին*, ուղղակի ափսոս, որ էդ դեպքում ձեր ինքնապաշտպանական գլխավոր բնազդներից մեկը կթուլանա, իսկ դա, երբ ապրում ես թուրքերի կողքը, *վերջի սկիզբն է...*
> 
> Ի դեպ, եթե ուզում եք ինտրիգներով լիքը հեքիաթ նայեք, դիտեք "Կրակի և Հրո" երգը - ավելի որակով է, հավատացեք


ապեր, արդեն ծայրահեղաթյան էս անցնում էլի. հեսա որ ես սարկազմի անցնեմ, կարող ա մի 60 հատ թեմա բացես ակումբում բարեփոխումների կոչով:

հ.գ. «Կրակի և Հրո Երգը» դիտելու/կարդալու կոչին միանում եմ:

----------

keyboard (23.01.2013)

----------


## Lion

> Հա, ուզում եմ, հենց սերիալի սկզբում գրվում ա, որ նկարահանումները հիմնված են պատմական փաստերի վրա:
> Հիմա ինձ ասա, ինչ ա Եղիշեն մեր ժամանակակից պատմիչը, իսկ ասենք բուլդուզերը չի կարա լինի թուրքերի ժամանակակից պատմիչ ու իրա գրածով կինո նկարվի, դե բնականա որ կինոն իդեալականացված կլինի, չափազանցված, բայց դա հեչ կապ չունի էս դեպքում:


Ապեր, էդ սերիալն ԸՆԴՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՍ կապ չունի իրականության հետ, ԸՆԴՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՍ: Էսա տարբերությունը:




> Էս գրածդ ինձ ոչինչ չասեց, անկեղծ


Բա ես հիմի ինչ անեմ - ես սեղմ կերպով փորձեցի ասել, թե ինչ է պատմությունը և ինչով է այն հասկանում իր ուսումնասիրման առարկան: Թե չէ "Մատանիների Տիրակալն" էլ կարելի է պատմական կինո համարել...




> Ես հեքիաթներ սիրում եմ, չգիտեի՞ր:


 :Smile:

----------

Ափրիկյան (21.08.2014)

----------


## Lion

> ապեր, արդեն ծայրահեղաթյան էս անցնում էլի. հեսա որ ես սարկազմի անցնեմ, կարող ա մի 60 հատ թեմա բացես ակումբում բարեփոխումների կոչով:
> 
> հ.գ. «Կրակի և Հրո Երգը» դիտելու/կարդալու կոչին միանում եմ:


Ապեր, որնա ծայրահեղություն? Ու որնա ստեղ սարկազմը?

----------

Ափրիկյան (21.08.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Ապեր, էդ սերիալն ԸՆԴՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՍ կապ չունի իրականության հետ, ԸՆԴՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՍ: Էսա տարբերությունը:


Հարց, դու էդ սերիալը նայել էս՞, բացի այո կամ ոչ պատասխաններից ուրիշ պատասխան չի հետաքրքրում:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ապեր, դու երևի պատմությունը լավ չգիտես; Ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ հայտարարում եմ, որ ՏԵՆՑ դաժանություն, ոնց թուրքերի մոտ էր, տենց ոչնչացում ու պլոկում, ոնց իրենց մոտ էր, շատ քիչ կայսրությունների մոտ է լինում: Ու կրկնում եմ, պետք չի ստեղ Տիկոյին հիշել - էդ ուղղակի վիրավորական է ու ցույց է տալիս ընդամենը գիտելիքի պակաս, ոչ ավել: Գրավել են շատ շատերը, բայց ընենց լինել, ոնց թուրքերը եղան, կարացել են լինել միայն թուրքերը: Ու ի դեպ, Տիկոն շատ դրական է գնահատվում, իսկ նրա իշխանության հաստաումն ասենք Ասորիքում համարվում է բարգավաճման ու ծաղկման դարաշրջան անկումի հասած այդ երկրամասի համար


Հա ապեր, եղավ. Տիկոն հատուկ չարտերային սայլեր ա կազմակերպել Կապադովկիայի ժողովրդի համար, իրանք էլ ուրախ-ուրախ՝ սայլերը նստած, երգեր երգելով տեղափոխվել են: 

Գերմանացիներն էլ ընդհանրապես իրենց բարեպաշտ քաղաքակիրթ եվրոպացիների պես դրսևորեցին՝ մարդկանց սիրուն, ակուռատնի տեղավորեցին վագոնները ու մարդասիրաբար, գազով՝ առանց ցավ պատճառելու սպանեցին: 

Իսկ էս վայրենի թուրքերը սկի մարդավարի ցեղասպանություն անել չգիտեն:

----------

Ariadna (10.03.2013), keyboard (23.01.2013), Տրիբուն (23.01.2013)

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, Տիկոն չարտեր չի կազմակերպել, ինքն էլ է նեղացրել այն մարդկանց, ում տեղափոխել է Հայաստան: Թուրքերն էլ չարտեր չունեին... սենց նմանություն: Իսկ տարբերությունն այն էր, որ թուրքերը ՍՊԱՆՈՒՄ էին մարդկանց, ենիչերիները նիզակների վրա էին բարձրացնում նոր ծնված երեխաներին, դու կարաս էդ պատկերացնես, բացում էին հղի կանանց փորերը, մարդկանց վրա էին փորձարկում իրենց զենքերը, այն դեպքում, երբ Տիկոն շահագրգռված էր, որ բոլոր տեղափոխվողները ողջ ու առողջ հասնեն իր հիմնած քաղաքը, Տիգրանակերտը: Տարբերությունը զգում ես??

Բայց ես իրոք չեմ հասկանում - իրոք հավասարության նշան ես դնում Տիկոյի ու օսմանյան սուլթանների մեջ, թե ուղղակի ընենց - ինչ-որ դեմ ասելու ուղղակի հավես կա?

----------

Malxas (23.01.2013), Ափրիկյան (21.08.2014), Մինա (23.01.2013)

----------


## Lion

> Հարց, դու էդ սերիալը նայել էս՞, բացի այո կամ ոչ պատասխաններից ուրիշ պատասխան չի հետաքրքրում:


ՈՉ: Ու մազաչափ իսկ նայելու ցանկություն չունեմ: Փառք աստծո, ես պատմությունը նման ինֆորմացիոն ուտկեքով չեմ ուսումնասիրում: Ու ի դեպ ասեմ - սերիալը չնայելը դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ինտերնետում ցրված բազմաթիվ ռեցենզիաները այդ սերիալի մասին ես չեմ կարդացել  :Smile: 

Ու ի դեպ, 80 սերիա նստել նայելու համար ինչ-որ մի քիչ շատ ժամանակ է պետք, մանավանդ որ ըստ նայածների կարծիքի եթե առաջին իսկ սերիայից չնայեցիր, բան չես հասկանա: Ես կոնցեպցիային եմ դեմ, որ մարդկությանը հիմարացնում են, թե չէ զուտ կինոտեխնիկայի առումով, վստահ եմ, սերիալը հնարավոր է շատ էլ լավ նկարած լինի...

----------

boooooooom (23.01.2013), Malxas (23.01.2013), Sambitbaba (23.01.2013), Մինա (23.01.2013)

----------


## Valentina

Փաստորեն տենց հայտնի սերիալ ա համաշխարհային մակարդակի՞:
Վերջերս ինձ պատմել են դրա մասին, ու մոտս ցանկություն առաջացավ նայելու, ժամանակի պատճառով դեռ չեմ սկսել:

----------

keyboard (23.01.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> ՈՉ: Ու մազաչափ իսկ նայելու ցանկություն չունեմ: Փառք աստծո, ես պատմությունը նման ինֆորմացիոն ուտկեքով չեմ ուսումնասիրում: Ու ի դեպ ասեմ - սերիալը չնայելը դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ինտերնետում ցրված բազմաթիվ ռեցենզիաները այդ սերիալի մասին ես չեմ կարդացել 
> 
> Ու ի դեպ, 80 սերիա նստել նայելու համար ինչ-որ մի քիչ շատ ժամանակ է պետք, մանավանդ որ ըստ նայածների կարծիքի եթե առաջին իսկ սերիայից չնայեցիր, բան չես հասկանա: Ես կոնցեպցիային եմ դեմ, որ մարդկությանը հիմարացնում են, թե չէ զուտ կինոտեխնիկայի առումով, վստահ եմ, սերիալը հնարավոր է շատ էլ լավ նկարած լինի...


Ապ, ես քո մասին կարծիքս, ակումբում քո մասին գրածներով չեմ կազմում, այլ մի քանի անգամ քեզ ասել եմ, որ կցանկանայի ռեալում ճանաչել քեզ:
Հետևությունները թողնում եմ քեզ :Wink: 
Դու կարդացածով խոսում ես նրա մասին, ինչ ես՝ տեսել եմ, ի դեպ դու կարդում ես մարդկանց կարծիք, ում սկի չէս էլ ճանաչում ու դրանով վիճում ու ինձ համոզում ես, որ սերիալը պատմության հետ կապ չունի, ես էլ ասում եմ ունի :Wink: 
Ես նայել եմ ու ոչ թե 80 այլ՝ 83 ու դեռ կնայեմ մինչև վերջին մասը ու մի փոքր էլ չեմ ափսոսում չքնածս գիշերների ու ընդմիջումներին դա նայելու համար :Wink: 

Լավ ա, մի քիչ սկսեցինք սերալից խոսել :Smile:

----------

Lion (23.01.2013)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Հետաքրքիր թեմա է։
Շուտով մի քանի օր Ստամբուլում եմ լինելու։ Այս սերիալը երկար է՞։ Գուցե ինչ-որ առանձին հատվածնե՞ր արժի դիտել։ Կամ ուրիշ որևէ ֆիլմ Ստամբուլի պատմությանն առնչվող։ Իհարկե, ինչքան օբյեկտիվ, այնքան լավ։

----------

keyboard (23.01.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Հետաքրքիր թեմա է։
> Շուտով մի քանի օր Ստամբուլում եմ լինելու։ Այս սերիալը երկար է՞։ Գուցե ինչ-որ առանձին հատվածնե՞ր արժի դիտել։ Կամ ուրիշ որևէ ֆիլմ Ստամբուլի պատմությանն առնչվող։ Իհարկե, ինչքան օբյեկտիվ, այնքան լավ։


Սերիալը կարող ես ամբողջությամբ չնայել, երկար է, ութսունից ավելի մասեր: Ստամբուլի մասին ինձ թվում է ավելի լավ է յութուբում ման գաս, ես անձնական փորձից կարող եմ ասել, որ հիմնական տեսարժան վայրերը Ակսարայ կոչվող վայրում են՝ Այա Սոֆիայի տաճարը, Սուլթան Ահմեդը նույն ինքը գալուբայա մեչեծ, գրանդ բազարը, Ստամբուլի ակվարիում տանող գնացքի կայարանը, բոսֆորի նեղուցի շրջագայությունները և այլն:
Ֆիլմում հիմնականում ցուցադրվում է հիմնականւոմ հարեմի ու Սոֆիայի տաճարից դրվագներ, երբ կլինես կմտնես ներս ու ինքդ կտեսնես, շատ հետաքրքիր ա:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (23.01.2013)

----------


## Lion

*keyboard* ջան, արդեն ասեցի, որ թուրքերը դրանով մարդկության աչքեին թոզ են փչում: Հա, հնարավոր է ինչ-որ դետալներ պատմական դնեն, մանրուքներ` մեծ, գլոբալ սուտը թաքցնելու համար: Ի դեպ, օրինակ ինչ պատմական պահեր կան, նայել ես սեիրալը, գուցե նշես:

----------

Malxas (23.01.2013), Ափրիկյան (21.08.2014)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Սերիալը կարող ես ամբողջությամբ չնայել, երկար է, ութսունից ավելի մասեր: Ստամբուլի մասին ինձ թվում է ավելի լավ է յութուբում ման գաս, ես անձնական փորձից կարող եմ ասել, որ հիմնական տեսարժան վայրերը Ակսարայ կոչվող վայրում են՝ Այա Սոֆիայի տաճարը, Սուլթան Ահմեդը նույն ինքը գալուբայա մեչեծ, գրանդ բազարը, Ստամբուլի ակվարիում տանող գնացքի կայարանը, բոսֆորի նեղուցի շրջագայությունները և այլն:
> Ֆիլմում հիմնականում ցուցադրվում է հիմնականւոմ հարեմի ու Սոֆիայի տաճարից դրվագներ, երբ կլինես կմտնես ներս ու ինքդ կտեսնես, շատ հետաքրքիր ա:


Մերսի, Ստամբուլի տեսարժան վայրերի ցուցակին արդեն ծանոթ եմ, guidebook-ն ու ուրիշ տուրիստների գրածները ուսումնասիրել եմ։ Կարո՞ղ է այդ ֆիլմում կոնկրետ սերիաներ կան, որտեղ պատկերվում է Օսմանյան կայսրության որևէ ժամանակաշրջանի առօրյան, ասենք նույն հարեմում ինչպես էր ընթանում սովորական կյանքը։

----------


## keyboard

> Մերսի, Ստամբուլի տեսարժան վայրերի ցուցակին արդեն ծանոթ եմ, guidebook-ն ու ուրիշ տուրիստների գրածները ուսումնասիրել եմ։ Կարո՞ղ է այդ ֆիլմում կոնկրետ սերիաներ կան, որտեղ պատկերվում է Օսմանյան կայսրության որևէ ժամանակաշրջանի առօրյան, ասենք նույն հարեմում ինչպես էր ընթանում սովորական կյանքը։


Հենց առաջին սերիան կարող ես նայել, առաջին սերիայից էլ հարեմի սովորական կյանքն ու իրար տակ փորոցին սկսվում է :Smile: 




> *keyboard* ջան, արդեն ասեցի, որ թուրքերը դրանով մարդկության աչքեին թոզ են փչում: Հա, հնարավոր է ինչ-որ դետալներ պատմական դնեն, մանրուքներ` մեծ, գլոբալ սուտը թաքցնելու համար: Ի դեպ, օրինակ ինչ պատմական պահեր կան, նայել ես սեիրալը, գուցե նշես:


Չէ, չեմ  նշի, ես պատմաբան չեմ պատմական փաստերին էլ ծանոթ չեմ :Tongue:

----------

Lion (23.01.2013), One_Way_Ticket (23.01.2013)

----------


## Valentina

Ընդհանուր քանի սերիա ա?

----------


## Տրիբուն

Տիկոյի 20 տարվա չկայացած կայսրությունը օսմանյան կայսրության հետ համեմատելն անիմաստություն ա: Օսմանյան կայսությունը կայսրություն էր՝ իրա բոլոր հետևանքներով, հիմնականում բացասական, գոնե էտ կայսրության լծի տակ ապրողների համար: Տիկոյի «կայսրությունը» կարճ ժամանակով հաջողված միջոցառում էր, ու ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարա համեմատվի օսմանների ոչ հզորության, ոչ մեծության, ոչ էլ կազմակերպվածության հետ: 

Իսկ էս սերիալը, որ ժաման ունենամ, կնայեմ: 

P.S. Չիմացողների համար ասեմ, որ Պոլիսի (Ստամբուլի) բոլոր հայկական եկեղեցիներն ու դպրոցները կառուցվել են հենց օսմանների ժամանակ, իսկ Պոլիսի չորս պրինցես կղզիներից մեկը` Քինալիադան, հայերին նվիրել ա սուլթանը, որտեղ մինչև հիմա էլ հիմնականում հայեր են ապրում, կա գործող հայկական եկեղեցի ու լուրջ համայնք:

----------

keyboard (23.01.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Ընդհանուր քանի սերիա ա?


82-ը էսօր եմ նայել, կարծում եմ մինչև հարյուր կհասցնեն, չնայած էլ բան չի մնացել ցույց տալու, ինչ լինելու էր արդեն եղավ:
Նոր ինֆո ունենալու դեպքում կգրեմ:

----------

Valentina (23.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> P.S. Չիմացողների համար ասեմ, որ Պոլիսի (Ստամբուլի) բոլոր հայկական եկեղեցիներն ու դպրոցները կառուցվել են հենց օսմանների ժամանակ, իսկ Պոլիսի չորս պինցես կղզիներից մեկը` Քինալիադան, հայերին նվիրել ա սուլթանը, որտեղ մինչը հիմա էլ հիմնականում հայեր են ապրում, կա գործող հայկական եկեղեցի ու լուրջ համայնք:


Շատ սիրուն կղզի ա ի դեպ...
Ու իսկապես, մեծ մասամբ հայեր են ապրում:

----------

keyboard (23.01.2013), Տրիբուն (23.01.2013)

----------


## Lion

> Տիկոյի 20 տարվա չկայացած կայսրությունը օսմանյան կայսրության հետ համեմատելն անիմաստություն ա: Օսմանյան կայսությունը կայսրություն էր՝ իրա բոլոր հետևանքներով, հիմնականում բացասական, գոնե էտ կայսրության լծի տակ ապրողների համար: Տիկոյի «կայսրությունը» կարճ ժամանակով հաջողված միջոցառում էր, ու ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարա համեմատվի օսմանների ոչ հզորության, ոչ մեծության, ոչ էլ կազմակերպվածության հետ:


Տրիբուն ջան, դրանք տարբեր, անհամեմատելի երևույթներ են և միայն այն, որ երկուսն էլ կայսրություններ են եղել, դեռ հիմք չէ դրանք համեմատելու համար: Թուրքերի թափած արյան չափը սաղս էլ գիտենք, իսկ Օսմանյան դինաստիան, որի հետնորդներն ի դեպ կան մինչև հիմա ու ապրում են Թուրքիայից դուրս, համարվում է արքայական դինաստիաներից ամենաարյունարբուներից մեկը:




> Իսկ էս սերիալը, որ ժաման ունենամ, կնայեմ:


Վայթե քո ժամանակը դրան էդքան չհերիքի - ամեն սերիան որ 50 րոպե էլ լինի, 4.000 րոպե...  :Think: 




> P.S. Չիմացողների համար ասեմ, որ Պոլիսի (Ստամբուլի) բոլոր հայկական եկեղեցիներն ու դպրոցները կառուցվել են հենց օսմանների ժամանակ, իսկ Պոլիսի չորս պրինցես կղզիներից մեկը` Քինալիադան, հայերին նվիրել ա սուլթանը, որտեղ մինչև հիմա էլ հիմնականում հայեր են ապրում, կա գործող հայկական եկեղեցի ու լուրջ համայնք:


Վայ մերսիիի, ինչ սիրալիր են - դրանք մեզնից մեր Հայրենիքն են խլել, հիմի մի հատ կղզի տալիս են սեփականություն որպես, բնականաբար պահպանելով դրա նկատմամբ թուրքական պետության սուվերեն իրավունքները, ու մենք պիտի դրա համար իրենցից շնորհակալ լինենք? Անձամբ ես թքած ունեմ իրենց վրա էլ, իրենց նվերների վրա էլ...

----------

Malxas (23.01.2013), Ափրիկյան (21.08.2014), Մինա (24.01.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վայ մերսիիի, ինչ սիրալիր են - դրանք մեզնից մեր Հայրենիքն են խլել, հիմի մի հատ կղզի տալիս են սեփականություն որպես, բնականաբար պահպանելով դրա նկատմամբ թուրքական պետության սուվերեն իրավունքները, ու մենք պիտի դրա համար իրենցից շնորհակալ լինենք? Անձամբ ես թքած ունեմ իրենց վրա էլ, իրենց նվերների վրա էլ...


Քեզ ո՞վ ա խնդրել, որ շնորհակալ լինես:

----------

keyboard (23.01.2013)

----------


## Lion

Ընենց ինձ թվաց, թե դրանք էդ դրա համար են արել  :Hands Up:  Հույս չունենան  :LOL:

----------


## shatboyov

Էն օրը հարևանուհիս սրա 4-րդ սեզոնն էր ուզում տենցել չգտանք, կարո՞Ղ ա իմանաք ո՞նց կարելի ա գտնել

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ընենց ինձ թվաց, թե դրանք էդ դրա համար են արել  Հույս չունենան


Ընգեր, էտ արվել ա 200 տարի առաջ: Էն ժամանակ Օսմանները քեզանից ու ինձանից, ու վաբշե մնացածից, հաստատ ոչ մի շնորհակալություն չէին սպասում: 

Որ շատ ես ուզում իմանաս, Երուսաղեմում տիրոջ գերեզմանի վրա հայկական եկեղեցի կառուցելն ու հայկական եկեղեցուն հատուկ իրավունքներն էլ են տրվել սուլթանների կողմից՝ 15-րդ դարում:

----------


## boooooooom

Մի բան գրեցի, հետո ինքս իմ գրառումը անիմաստ համարեցի. խմբագրեցի: ներողություն բլթի համար  :Smile:  Եթե հնարավոր է ջնջեք բարի մարդիկ

----------


## Malxas

Ժողովուրդ, թուրքական սերիալ նայողներ, ինչ հեշտ եք կուտ ուտում: Չէ, երևի թուրքերն ինչ արել են մեզ քիչ են արել...  :Sad:    Թե՞ Լիոնի ներվերն եք որոշել քայքայել, հլա ճիշտն ասեք:  :Think:

----------

boooooooom (23.01.2013), Lion (24.01.2013), Արէա (24.01.2013), Ափրիկյան (21.08.2014), Մինա (24.01.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Էն օրը հարևանուհիս սրա 4-րդ սեզոնն էր ուզում տենցել չգտանք, կարո՞Ղ ա իմանաք ո՞նց կարելի ա գտնել


4-րդ սեզոն չկա, դեռ երրորդը չի ավարտվել, կարծում եմ 4-րդ չի էլ լինի :Wink:  երրորդով կավարտեն, քանի որ էն ինչ սպասվում էր ֆիլմում, համարյա արդեն եղավ, էլ սյուժե չկա :Wink:

----------


## Valentina

> Ժողովուրդ, թուրքական սերիալ նայողներ, ինչ հեշտ եք կուտ ուտում: Չէ, երևի թուրքերն ինչ արել են մեզ քիչ են արել...    Թե՞ Լիոնի ներվերն եք որոշել քայքայել, հլա ճիշտն ասեք:


Հետո ինչ թուրքական ա, կարող ա հետաքրքիր ա, առանց նայել ո՞նց եք ասում:
Ի՞նչ պարտադիր ա հայկական դժբախտ ապրուստ լինի:

----------

keyboard (23.01.2013), Sagittarius (23.01.2013), Նաիրուհի (24.01.2013), Տրիբուն (23.01.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Հետո ինչ թուրքական ա, կարող ա հետաքրքիր ա, առանց նայել ո՞նց եք ասում:
> Ի՞նչ պարտադիր ա հայկական դժբախտ ապրուստ լինի:


Դու չգիտես, էդ սերյալը նայելով մենք թրքանում ենք, ես վաբշե արդեն նամազի եմ պատրաստվում :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (10.03.2013), Sagittarius (23.01.2013), Աթեիստ (24.01.2013), Տրիբուն (23.01.2013)

----------


## Malxas

Քո գրառումը վկայում է միայն այն մասին, որ գրածիս իմաստը չհասկացար  :Sad: 




> Հետո ինչ թուրքական ա, կարող ա հետաքրքիր ա, առանց նայել ո՞նց եք ասում:
> Ի՞նչ պարտադիր ա հայկական դժբախտ ապրուստ լինի:

----------


## Malxas

Թեկուզ կատակով ես գրել, ասածիդ մեջ ճմարտություն կա: Թուրքական սերիալ նայելով մենք անշուշտ չենք թրքանում, բայց ենթարկվում ենք թուրքական ազդեցությանը, որւ մեզ պետք չէ: Մի ժամանակ Արմենիա Թվ -ն չեմպիոնների լիգա էր ցույց տալիս, ու էդ ախմախները ընտրում էին Գալաթասարայի հանդիպումները, որ իբր հայերը նրանց հակառակորդներին բալետ անեն: Իսկ ի՞նչ եղավ արդյունքում: Գալաթասարայը լավ էր խաղում, շատերին դուր էր գալիս նրանց խաղը ու փողոցում կարելի էր տեսնել ֆուտբոլ խաղացող երեխաների, որոնք հպարտանում էին, որ իրենք Հասան Շաշն են: 




> Դու չգիտես, էդ սերյալը նայելով մենք թրքանում ենք, ես վաբշե արդեն նամազի եմ պատրաստվում

----------

Lion (24.01.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժողովուրդ, թուրքական սերիալ նայողներ, ինչ հեշտ եք կուտ ուտում: Չէ, երևի թուրքերն ինչ արել են մեզ քիչ են արել...    Թե՞ Լիոնի ներվերն եք որոշել քայքայել, հլա ճիշտն ասեք:


Ապեր, ալամ հայ ժողովուրդը առովտից իրիկուն թուրքական երաժշտություն ա լսում Տիգրան Մեծի քարտեզի դեմը, դու երկու հոգի սերիալ նայողի հետևից ես ընկե:

----------

keyboard (23.01.2013), Valentina (24.01.2013), Աթեիստ (24.01.2013), Նաիրուհի (24.01.2013)

----------


## Malxas

Մտածում ես, որ հայերի թուրքական երաժշտություն լսելուն լավ եմ վերաբերվում ?   :Angry2: 
Մի հատ էլ էդ առիթով կարելի է գրել, որ, զնաչիտ, թուրքերը մեզ քիչ են կոտորել: 




> Ապեր, ալամ հայ ժողովուրդը առովտից իրիկուն թուրքական երաժշտություն ա լսում Տիգրան Մեծի քարտեզի դեմը, դու երկու հոգի սերիալ նայողի հետևից ես ընկե:

----------

Lion (24.01.2013), Ափրիկյան (21.08.2014), Մինա (24.01.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Թեկուզ կատակով ես գրել, ասածիդ մեջ ճմարտություն կա: Թուրքական սերիալ նայելով մենք անշուշտ չենք թրքանում, բայց ենթարկվում ենք թուրքական ազդեցությանը, որւ մեզ պետք չէ: Մի ժամանակ Արմենիա Թվ -ն չեմպիոնների լիգա էր ցույց տալիս, ու էդ ախմախները ընտրում էին Գալաթասարայի հանդիպումները, որ իբր հայերը նրանց հակառակորդներին բալետ անեն: Իսկ ի՞նչ եղավ արդյունքում: Գալաթասարայը լավ էր խաղում, շատերին դուր էր գալիս նրանց խաղը ու փողոցում կարելի էր տեսնեկ երեխաների որոնք հպարտանում էին, որ իրենք Հասան Շաշն են:


Երեխաներին գլխատել կամ կտրել լեզուները, մեծահասկների աչքերը հանել, դրանք անհավտներ են, ազգի դավաճաններ :LOL:  սերիալից եմ սովորել  :LOL: 

Ես կգերադասեմ իմ երեխան թուրքական սերիալ նայի, քան եթերից թափվող աղբը, վերջին շրջանում, մեր հեռուստացույցով գրեթե տեղական կամ արտասահմանյան  ոչ մի ալիք չենք նայել, էս սերիալը լրիվ բավարար էր, համ ազատ ժամանակը սպառելու համ էլ եթերից թափվող աղբց հնարավորինս հեռու մնալու:
Դու սերիալներից մի վախեցի բարեկամս, դու քեզ շրջապատող հոգով թուրքերից վախեցի :Wink:

----------

Ariadna (10.03.2013), Աթեիստ (24.01.2013), Տրիբուն (23.01.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դու սերիալներից մի վախեցի բարեկամս, դու քեզ շրջապատող հոգով թուրքերից վախեցի


Հատկապես նախագահի թեկնածու  :Sad:

----------

Ariadna (10.03.2013), keyboard (23.01.2013), Աթեիստ (24.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Թուրքական սերիալները վատը չեն… ես նույնիսկ կասեի մեզ հոգով հարազատ են…

----------


## Malxas

Լուրջ թեմայում անլուրջ գրառում ես արել, Ստեղնաշար ջան, այդ պատճառով չեմ պատասխանի: 
Ի դեպ, հայկական հեսուստատեսությունների աղբը ինձ նույնպես դուր չի գալիս:




> Երեխաներին գլխատել կամ կտրել լեզուները, մեծահասկների աչքերը հանել, դրանք անհավտներ են, ազգի դավաճաններ սերիալից եմ սովորել 
> 
> Ես կգերադասեմ իմ երեխան թուրքական սերիալ նայի, քան եթերից թափվող աղբը, վերջին շրջանում, մեր հեռուստացույցով գրեթե տեղական կամ արտասահմանյան  ոչ մի ալիք չենք նայել, էս սերիալը լրիվ բավարար էր, համ ազատ ժամանակը սպառելու համ էլ եթերից թափվող աղբց հնարավորինս հեռու մնալու:
> Դու սերիալներից մի վախեցի բարեկամս, դու քեզ շրջապատող հոգով թուրքերից վախեցի

----------

Lion (24.01.2013), Ափրիկյան (21.08.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բայց մազալուն էն ա, որ հենց մի տեղ կայսրության անուն ենք լսում, էական չի որտեղ ու ինչ, մենք մեր Տիգրան Մեծով ու իրա չհաջողված պռոյեկտով նիրյատ ենք լինում: Նենց, յանիմ մենք էլ պակաս տղեք չենք  :LOL:  Աշխարհ-աշխարհ, Տիգրանն իմանար իրա անունը ամեն բութուլկի վրա լինելույա, տենց ղալաթ չէր անի: 

Ամեն դեպքում, թեմայի մեջ, Օսմանյան կայսրության պատմությունը արտակարգ հետաքրքիր ա, թեկուզ մենակ էն պարզ պատճառով, որ մասամբ էտ նաև մեր պատմությունն ա: Այնպես որ, ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում Սուլեյմանի մասին սերիալ նայելու մեջ: Իսկ որ թուրքերը Սուլեյմանին մի քիչ էլ դրական լույսի ներքո են ներկայացնում շատ նորմալ ա: Բա ի՞նչ էիք ուզում: Էտ էլ իրանց հպարտությունն ա: Եվրոպայի կեսը գրավել նստել էր վրեն ու սաղին կարգ էր թելադում: Մի հատ ձեռներդ դրեք խղճներիդ ու ասեք, չէի՞ք ուզենա մի հատ Սուլեյմանի պես գործիչ ունենայիք էտ ժամանակներում ու Օսմանների կայսրության կեսի կեսի չափ էլ պետություն ունենայիք, հիքսոսների ականջը կանչի:

----------

Ariadna (10.03.2013), keyboard (24.01.2013), Malxas (24.01.2013), Նաիրուհի (24.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

դրանք հիմա ամբողջ արևելքում մեծ պահանջարկ ունեն… նաև Հայաստանում… դրանց որակը բավականին բարձր ա և նաև գեղարվեստականորեն լավ ներկայացված… ահագին փող են ծախսում ու պրոֆեսիոնալ նկարած ա…

----------


## Malxas

Էս գրառումով քեզ լրիվ արդարացրիր, գնա արխային նայիր այդ սերիալը  :Jpit: 
Ժողովուրդ շախի չընկնեք, միայն Տրիբունին է առայժմ թույլատրվում  :LOL: 




> Բայց մազալուն էն ա, որ հենց մի տեղ կայսրության անուն ենք լսում, էական չի որտեղ ու ինչ, մենք մեր Տիգրան Մեծով ու իրա չհաջողված պռոյեկտով նիրյատ ենք լինում: Նենց, յանիմ մենք էլ պակաս տղեք չենք  Աշխարհ-աշխարհ, Տիգրանն իմանար իրա անունը ամեն բութուլկի վրա լինելույա, տենց ղալաթ չէր անի: 
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում, թեմայի մեջ, Օսմանյան կայսրության պատմությունը արտակարգ հետաքրքիր ա, թեկուզ մենակ էն պարզ պատճառով, որ մասամբ էտ նաև մեր պատմությունն ա: Այնպես որ, ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում Սուլեյմանի մասին սերիալ նայելու մեջ: Իսկ որ թուրքերը Սուլեյմանին մի քիչ էլ դրական լույսի ներքո են ներկայացնում շատ նորմալ ա: Բա ի՞նչ էիք ուզում: Էտ էլ իրանց հպարտությունն ա: Եվրոպայի կեսը գրավել նստել էր վրեն ու սաղին կարգ էր թելադում: Մի հատ ձեռներդ դրեք խղճներիդ ու ասեք, չէի՞ք ուզենա մի հատ Սուլեյմանի պես գործիչ ունենայիք էտ ժամանակներում ու Օսմանների կայսրության կեսի կեսի չափ էլ պետություն ունենայիք, հիքսոսների ականջը կանչի:

----------

Lion (24.01.2013), Ափրիկյան (21.08.2014)

----------


## ivy

Ակումբում կռվի թեմա վաղուց չէինք ունեցել, ըհն, բացվեց...

----------

keyboard (24.01.2013), Նաիրուհի (24.01.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս գրառումով քեզ լրիվ արդարացրիր, գնա արխային նայիր այդ սերիալը


Ինչպես միշտ, փայլում ես քո ոչինչ չասող գրառումներով:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Մալխաս ջան, արի տարանջատենք պրոպագանդան չարգելելուց։ Առաջինին ես էլ եմ դեմ, կինոփառատոնի թեման վկա։ Բայց եթե մեկը ուզում է կինոն ճարել նայել, թող նայի։ Դա արգելելը արդեն հակառակ ազդեցությունն է ունենում, Սովետի օրինակը վկա։

----------

Ariadna (10.03.2013), keyboard (24.01.2013), Lion (24.01.2013), Malxas (24.01.2013), Նաիրուհի (24.01.2013)

----------


## Malxas

Ես վատ ենթատեքստ նկատի ունենալով չէի ասել: Շնորհակալություն էլ էի դրել քո գրառմանը, որպես լավ:  Բայն եթե նման կարծիք ունես իմ մասին, ավելի լավ է սրանից հետո չբանավիճենք իրար հետ ակումբում:




> Ինչպես միշտ, փայլում ես քո ոչինչ չասող գրառումներով:

----------


## Malxas

Էհ ուզում է թող նայի, ես էլ գուցե վաղը մյուս օրը ուզենամ նայել: Բայց երբ նայելուց հետո գրառում է արվում, որ թուրքերը մարդասեր են արդարամիտ են և այլն, ակամայից հիշեցնում ես մարդկանց, թե ովքեր են նրանք:




> Մալխաս ջան, արի տարանջատենք պրոպագանդան չարգելելուց։ Առաջինին ես էլ եմ դեմ, կինոփառատոնի թեման վկա։ Բայց եթե մեկը ուզում է կինոն ճարել նայել, թող նայի։ Դա արգելելը արդեն հակառակ ազդեցությունն է ունենում, Սովետի օրինակը վկա։

----------

Lion (24.01.2013), Ափրիկյան (21.08.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես վատ ենթատեքստ նկատի ունենալով չէի կատարել իմ գրառումը: Շնորհակալություն էլ էի դրել, որպես լավ գրառում: Բայն եթե նման կարծիք ունես իմ մասին, ավելի լավ է սրանից հետո չբանավիճենք իրար հետ ակումբում:


Մալխաս ջան, պատկերացրու քո դաբրոյի կարքիը չունեմ: Ու ես չէի բանավիճում, փաստն եմ արձանագրել:

----------


## Malxas

Իբր չզգացիր հա, որ դաբրոյի մոմենտը կատակ էր: ? 
Ու որպեսզի փաստեր չարձանագրես, որոնք վիրավորական լինեն ինձ, դու առանձին քեզ համար գրառումներ արա, ես` իմ:




> Մալխաս ջան, պատկերացրու քո դաբրոյի կարքիը չունեմ: Ու ես չէի բանավիճում, փաստն եմ արձանագրել:

----------

Lion (24.01.2013), Ափրիկյան (21.08.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մալխաս ջան, արի տարանջատենք պրոպագանդան չարգելելուց։ Առաջինին ես էլ եմ դեմ, կինոփառատոնի թեման վկա։ Բայց եթե մեկը ուզում է կինոն ճարել նայել, թող նայի։ Դա արգելելը արդեն հակառակ ազդեցությունն է ունենում, Սովետի օրինակը վկա։


իսկ եթե մեկն ուզում ա վաճառի էդ կինոն, մեկն էլ ուզում ա առնի ու իրա TV կայանով ցույց տա… իսկ մեկն էլ ուզում ա ներկայացնի մրցանակաբաշխությանը…

----------


## Sagittarius

> Թեկուզ կատակով ես գրել, ասածիդ մեջ ճմարտություն կա: Թուրքական սերիալ նայելով մենք անշուշտ չենք թրքանում, բայց ենթարկվում ենք թուրքական ազդեցությանը, որւ մեզ պետք չէ: Մի ժամանակ Արմենիա Թվ -ն չեմպիոնների լիգա էր ցույց տալիս, ու էդ ախմախները ընտրում էին Գալաթասարայի հանդիպումները, որ իբր հայերը նրանց հակառակորդներին բալետ անեն: Իսկ ի՞նչ եղավ արդյունքում: Գալաթասարայը լավ էր խաղում, շատերին դուր էր գալիս նրանց խաղը ու փողոցում կարելի էր տեսնել ֆուտբոլ խաղացող երեխաների, որոնք հպարտանում էին, որ իրենք Հասան Շաշն են:


Աաաա, դե ստիպում եք էլի ես թեմայում թեմայից դուրս գրեմ: 

Մի քանի օր առաջ ընկերներիս հետ /հիմնականում գերմանացիներ էին, համենայն դեպս միակ հայը ես էի/ քաղաքի գլխավոր կայարանի դիմաց երեկոյան կանգնած էինք: Հետներիս աղջիկները զուգվել զարդարվել էին, փարթի էինք գնում: 

Մեկ էլ մեզնից մոտ մի տաս մետր էն կողմ երկու տղա հայտնվան. hardcore քյառթ, բայց քյառթի գերմանական տեսակը /ստեղ դրանց ասի են ասում ու հիմնականում դրանք թուրքերն են/՝ քաշած ունքերով, երաժշտությունը մինչև վերջ քոքած հեռախոսով, adidas+D&G+BOSS համադրությամբ շորերով: 
Սրանք երևի մի քիչ խմած էին, նաստիռնի մեր աղջիկներին էին շոռում: Ես էլ էի մի թեթև արդեն խմած, մեջս «հայկական թասիբը» արթնացավ՝ ասի սրանց հայացքով ճնշեմ:  :Jpit:  Մեկ էլ ականջ դրի, հեռախոսի երաժշտությունը հայերեն էր՝ ռաբիզ, Արտաշ-Մարտաշ չգիտեմ. մի խոսքով ցանկացած ոչ հայի համար թուրքական երաժշտության տպավորություն էր թողում, ինձ մոտ էլ սկզբից թողեց: 
Հավանաբար, որ խմած էի, չկարողացա այդ փաստը անարձագանք թողել /ասա խի ձեն հանեցի/՝  
- Հա՞յ ես,- համարյա գոռալով հարցրի,
- Հա, բա դու՞- ապուշ հարց, 
- Ապեր, որ հայերեն եմ խոսում ուրեմն հայ եմ: 
Վա՜յ, բա՜յ, չարը տանեմ... սկսվեց ավանդական ռիտուալը: Երկրորդը հայերեն խոսալ չգիտեր, Ռուսաստանի հայ էր՝ 
- Ազերբաջանու մամու եբ...  :Angry2: - երևի ուզում էր ասեր ես էլ եմ հայ: 

Աղջիկներին ավելի մոտիկից տեսան, էս ռուսաստանցի հայս ավելի ղզղնեց՝ աղջիկների թիկունքից «հու՜ հա» անհասկանալի հնչյուններով ծանոթության փորձեր էր անում: «Ապեր, հոյ-հեյ, ֆոոու, մեր հետ են»... ու սենց մի քանի րոպե չգիտեմ ինչ խոսամ սրանց հետ, խի ձեն հանի՝ «Բա ի՞նչ եք անում» չեք ուզում արդեն ձեր ճամփով՝ նկատի ունեմ: Մեկ էլ հրաշք, որ տեղի ունենում հազարից մեկ՝ լրիվ պատահաբար նույն վայրում հայտնվում է ևս մեկ այլ հայ, սրանք վազում իրա մոտ ողջագիրման ռիտուալը իրականացնելու: Մեր գնացքն էլ բարեբախտաբար էտ պահին ժամանանում ա: Գնացքում, ընկերներս հարցնում են՝ 
- Էդ, դու թուրքերեն գիտե՞ս,
- Չէ, հայ էին  :Sad: 

հ.գ. առակս ինչ կուսուցանե՝ հայ լինելը օրեկան «Թուրքերի մաման» ասելու քանակով չի որոշվում  :Wink:

----------

Ariadna (10.03.2013), keyboard (24.01.2013), Lion (24.01.2013), Արէա (24.01.2013), Ափրիկյան (21.08.2014), Ռուֆուս (24.01.2013), Տրիբուն (24.01.2013)

----------


## Malxas

*Սագիտարիուս* ախպեր, թերևս այնքան էլ չհամաձայնեմ քեզ հետ: Ես ինքս թուրքական երաժշտություն չեմ լսում ու չեմ համարում, որ մեր ազգը պետք է թուրքական երաժշտություն լսելով ձևավորի իր երաժշտական ճաշակը: Բայց հային ու թուրքին իրար հետ խառնելը այդքան կապ չունի դրա հետ: Ռուսներն էլ սովետի ժամանակ անդրկովկասցիներին իրարից չէին ջոկում, բոլորին գռուզին էին անվանում, ու մենք էլ պրիբալտներին չէինք կարողանում տարանջատել արտաքին տեսքից ու երաժշտություն լսելու տեսանկյունից, թե արդյոք լիտվացի են. լատվիացի, թե էստոնացի: Էլ չեմ ասում աֆրիկացիների մասին, որոնք մեզ համար բոլորն էլ միևնույնն են, բայց իրականում տարբերվում են իրարից: Էլի կարելի է օրինակներ բերել, բայց կարծում եմ բավական է:  :Wink:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> իսկ եթե մեկն ուզում ա վաճառի էդ կինոն, մեկն էլ ուզում ա առնի ու իրա TV կայանով ցույց տա… իսկ մեկն էլ ուզում ա ներկայացնի մրցանակաբաշխությանը…


Եթե իմ կարծիքն ես հարցնում, ԶԼՄ-ների վրա (կարևոր չէ, պետական թե մասնավոր) պիտի սահմանափակում դրվի, որ ամեն զիբիլ ցույց չտան ու չգրեն։ Թեկուզ հենց հայկական գողական սերիալները ես կարգելեի։ Բայց թեմայի հետ դա այնքան էլ կապ չունի։

----------

Lion (24.01.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իբր չզգացիր հա, որ դաբրոյի մոմենտը կատակ էր: ?


Մալխաս, արի առանց նեղանալու համակերպվի էն մտքի հետ, որ քո մոտ կատակ անելը չի ստացվում: 




> Ու որպեսզի փաստեր չարձանագրես, որոնք վիրավորական լինեն ինձ, դու առանձին քեզ համար գրառումներ արա, ես` իմ:


Ընգեր, ախր ես իմ համար, առանց քո գրառումը մեջ բերելու, գրառում էի արել: Ի՞նչ ես ընգել հետևիցս: Սիրուն աղջիկ էլ չեմ, որ ասեմ դուրդ եկել եմ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե իմ կարծիքն ես հարցնում, ԶԼՄ-ների վրա (կարևոր չէ, պետական թե մասնավոր) պիտի սահմանափակում դրվի, որ ամեն զիբիլ ցույց չտան ու չգրեն։ Թեկուզ հենց հայկական գողական սերիալները ես կարգելեի։ Բայց թեմայի հետ դա այնքան էլ կապ չունի։


Հայկական գողական սերիալները նախագահական ընտրությունների նախընտրական գովազդ են, դրանք սահմանադրությամբ են պաշտպանված:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե իմ կարծիքն ես հարցնում, ԶԼՄ-ների վրա (կարևոր չէ, պետական թե մասնավոր) պիտի սահմանափակում դրվի, որ* ամեն զիբիլ ցույց չտան ու չգրեն։* Թեկուզ հենց հայկական գողական սերիալները ես կարգելեի։ Բայց թեմայի հետ դա այնքան էլ կապ չունի։


իսկ ո՞վ ա որոշում զիբիլ ա թե չէ… Թաթուլը կարող ա քո համար զիբիլ ա, իմ համար չէ… ես էլ TV կանալ ունեմ… ես՝ օրինակ սիրում եմ ադրբեջանական մուղամ և ուզում եմ իմ TV-ով կամ ռադիոյով տալ… իրավունք չունե՞մ… կարող ա գան ձերբակալե՞ն որ ես ադրբեջանական մուղամ եմ լսում որը սիրո մասին ա…

----------


## Malxas

Նույն բանը ես կարող եմ քո մասին ասել, որ կատակ անելը հենց քեզ մոտ չի ստացվում, համենայն դեպս ինձ հետ, այդ մասին նույնիսկ անձնական նամակ եմ գրել քեզ: Ինչևէ, իմաստ չկա կոնկրետ դրա մասին այս տեղում շարունակելը:




> Մալխաս, արի առանց նեղանալու համակերպվի էն մտքի հետ, որ քո մոտ կատակ անելը չի ստացվում: 
> 
> 
> 
> Ընգեր, ախր ես իմ համար, առանց քո գրառումը մեջ բերելու, գրառում էի արել: Ի՞նչ ես ընգել հետևիցս: Սիրուն աղջիկ էլ չեմ, որ ասեմ դուրդ եկել եմ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նույն բանը ես կարող եմ քո մասին ասել, որ կատակ անելը հենց քեզ մոտ չի ստացվում, համենայն դեպս ինձ հետ, այդ մասին նույնիսկ անձնական նամակ եմ գրել քեզ: Ինչևէ, իմաստ չկա կոնկրետ դրա մասին այս տեղում շարունակելը:


Չէ դուր լուրջ ընկել ես հետևիցս, Մալխաս: Ես քեզ ոչ մի բան չեմ արել: Ինձ հանգիստ թող, ու ինձ էլ անձնական սիրային նամակներ չգրես: Մեկա չեմ պատասխանելու:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> իսկ ո՞վ ա որոշում զիբիլ ա թե չէ…


Հատուկ պետական կոմիտե է մշակվում, որը զբաղվում է դրանով։ Եթե կոմիտեն գտնում է, որ տվյալ նյութը բացասական ազդեցություն կունենա աճող սերնդի աշխարհայացքի վրա, այն արգելվում է։

----------

Ափրիկյան (21.08.2014)

----------


## Malxas

Հեռուստատեսությունները գտել են եթերը էժան ձևով լցնելու ձևը, իսկ իշխանությունները նրանց չեն նեղացնի, որովհետև քաղաքական տեսանկյունից հլու են նրանց: 




> Եթե իմ կարծիքն ես հարցնում, ԶԼՄ-ների վրա (կարևոր չէ, պետական թե մասնավոր) պիտի սահմանափակում դրվի, որ ամեն զիբիլ ցույց չտան ու չգրեն։ Թեկուզ հենց հայկական գողական սերիալները ես կարգելեի։ Բայց թեմայի հետ դա այնքան էլ կապ չունի։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> իսկ ո՞վ ա որոշում *զիբիլ ա թե չ*է… Թաթուլը կարող ա քո համար զիբիլ ա, իմ համար չէ… ես էլ TV կանալ ունեմ… ես՝ օրինակ սիրում եմ ադրբեջանական մուղամ և ուզում եմ իմ TV-ով կամ ռադիոյով տալ… իրավունք չունե՞մ… կարող ա գան ձերբակալե՞ն որ ես ադրբեջանական մուղամ եմ լսում որը սիրո մասին ա…


Մեֆ, թեման խանռնել ես: Ստեղ ՀԱԿ-ից ու Լևոնից չենք խոսում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հատուկ պետական կոմիտե է մշակվում, որը զբաղվում է դրանով։ Եթե կոմիտեն գտնում է, որ տվյալ նյութը բացասական ազդեցություն կունենա աճող սերնդի աշխարհայացքի վրա, այն արգելվում է։



Ու էտ կոմիտեն մենակ Պավլիկ Մառոզով ա որոշում ցույց տալ:

----------


## keyboard

> Նույն բանը ես կարող եմ քո մասին ասել, որ կատակ անելը հենց քեզ մոտ չի ստացվում, համենայն դեպս ինձ հետ, այդ մասին նույնիսկ անձնական նամակ եմ գրել քեզ: Ինչևէ, իմաստ չկա կոնկրետ դրա մասին այս տեղում շարունակելը:


Ժողովուրդ խնդրում եմ անձնական հարաբերություններ մի պարզեք, թեման մի օֆֆթոպեք, եկեք մնանք թեմայի շրջանակներում:
Հիշեցում, թեման վերաբերվում է վերոնշյալ սերյալին և բնավ չի ակնկալվում հայերին թրքացնել փոձելու, հայերին կոտորելու, թուրքերին ևս մեկ անգամ անասուն անվանելու, հեռուստատեսությամբ մուղամ տարածելու մասին զավեշտալի գրառումներ:

----------

Malxas (24.01.2013), Sagittarius (24.01.2013), Տրիբուն (24.01.2013)

----------


## Malxas

> Չէ դուր լուրջ ընկել ես հետևիցս, Մալխաս: Ես քեզ ոչ մի բան չեմ արել: Ինձ հանգիստ թող, ու ինձ էլ անձնական սիրային նամակներ չգրես: Մեկա չեմ պատասխանելու:


Քո հետևից չեմ ընկել, իսկ նամակով քեզ դիտողություն եմ արել և պատասխան չեմ ակնկալել:
Ես էլ քեզ ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ արել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հատուկ պետական կոմիտե է մշակվում, որը զբաղվում է դրանով։ Եթե կոմիտեն գտնում է, որ տվյալ նյութը բացասական ազդեցություն կունենա աճող սերնդի աշխարհայացքի վրա, այն արգելվում է։


յա… այսինքն ուղեղ լվանալու մեքենա ես ուզում սարքես… իսկ ո՞վ ա մտնելու էդ կոմիտեի մեջ ու ի՞նչն ա չափանիշը լինելու… փաստորեն հիմա էլ ինձ պտի ասեն թե ես ինչ երգ լսեմ ինչ չլսե՞մ… իսկ ո՞վ իրավունք ունի ինձ տենց բան ասելու… կա որ լսեմ էդ երգը ի՞նչ են անելու, բանտ ե՞ն տանելու…

Սովետից նոր էինք պրծել հիմա էլ ֆաշիզմի մեջ ես ուզում մտցնե՞ս…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ժողովուրդ խնդրում եմ անձնական հարաբերություններ մի պարզեք, թեման մի օֆֆթոպեք, եկեք մնանք թեմայի շրջանակներում:
> Հիշեցում, թեման վերաբերվում է վերոնշյալ սերյալին և բնավ չի ակնկալվում հայերին թրքացնել փոձելու, հայերին կոտորելու, թուրքերին ևս մեկ անգամ անասուն անվանելու, հեռուստատեսությամբ մուղամ տարածելու մասին զավեշտալի գրառումներ:


Կիբորդ ջան, թեման բացելիս, գոնե հին դառը փորձերը աչքիդ տակ ունենալով, պետք ա հաշվի առնեիր, որ թեման էդ շրջադարձն ա  ունենալու: 
Չէր կարա չունենար:

----------

keyboard (24.01.2013), Տրիբուն (24.01.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Քո հետևից չեմ ընկել, իսկ նամակով քեզ դիտողություն եմ արել և պատասխան չեմ ակնկալել:
> Ես էլ քեզ ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ արել:


Մի մոլորեցրու մեր ակումբցի ընկերներին, Մալխաս: Դու ինձ ամեն օր նամակներ ես գրում: Ու որտեղ մի հատ գրառում եմ անում, ընգնում ես հետևիցս: Յան տուր ընգեր: Կբողեքեմ վրետ հեսա:

----------

Malxas (24.01.2013)

----------


## Malxas

> Ժողովուրդ խնդրում եմ անձնական հարաբերություններ մի պարզեք, թեման մի օֆֆթոպեք, եկեք մնանք թեմայի շրջանակներում:
> Հիշեցում, թեման վերաբերվում է վերոնշյալ սերյալին և բնավ չի ակնկալվում հայերին թրքացնել փոձելու, հայերին կոտորելու, թուրքերին ևս մեկ անգամ անասուն անվանելու, հեռուստատեսությամբ մուղամ տարածելու մասին զավեշտալի գրառումներ:


Որ այդքան երկար չլիներ ես էլ կցանկանայի նայել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կիբորդ ջան, թեման բացելիս, գոնե հին դառը փորձերը աչքիդ տակ ունենալով, պետք ա հաշվի առնեիր, որ թեման էդ շրջադարձն ա  ունենալու: 
> Չէր կարա չունենար:


Մի հատ տուշ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Sagittarius (24.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, թեման խանռնել ես: Ստեղ ՀԱԿ-ից ու Լևոնից չենք խոսում:


Տրիբուն ապեր… էդ ես եմ… Մեֆը… Լևոնը չի… ավատարիս նայի բռատ…

----------


## keyboard

> Կիբորդ ջան, թեման բացելիս, գոնե հին դառը փորձերը աչքիդ տակ ունենալով, պետք ա հաշվի առնեիր, որ թեման էդ շրջադարձն ա  ունենալու: 
> Չէր կարա չունենար:


Բա ինչ անեի Լիլ, չբացեի՞ :Think:  :Xeloq:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> յա… այսինքն ուղեղ լվանալու մեքենա ես ուզում սարքես… իսկ ո՞վ ա մտնելու էդ կոմիտեի մեջ ու ի՞նչն ա չափանիշը լինելու… փաստորեն հիմա էլ ինձ պտի ասեն թե ես ինչ երգ լսեմ ինչ չլսե՞մ… իսկ ո՞վ իրավունք ունի ինձ տենց բան ասելու… կա որ լսեմ էդ երգը ի՞նչ են անելու, բանտ ե՞ն տանելու…
> 
> Սովետից նոր էինք պրծել հիմա էլ ֆաշիզմի մեջ ես ուզում մտցնե՞ս…


Մեֆ, ես հասկանում եմ, որ ասածս իդեալական մոտեցում չէ։ Բայց դրա հակառակը ես տեսնում եմ այսօրվա իրավիճակը, երբ պատանիները ոգեշնչվում են սերիալի բարի գողականներից, նրանից, որ հարցերը գաղափարով են լուծվում, ոչ թե օրենքով, և այլն։ Ու փակ ցիկլ է առաջանում․ մարդիկ դա են նայում, քանի որ դա են ցույց տալիս, հեռուստաընկերություններն էլ դա են ցույց տալիս, որովհետև պահանջարկը դա է թելադրում։

----------

keyboard (24.01.2013), Malxas (24.01.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեֆ, ես հասկանում եմ, որ ասածս իդեալական մոտեցում չէ։ Բայց դրա հակառակը ես տեսնում եմ այսօրվա իրավիճակը, երբ պատանիները ոգեշնչվում են սերիալի բարի գողականներից, նրանից, որ հարցերը գաղափարով են լուծվում, ոչ թե օրենքով, և այլն։ Ու փակ ցիկլ է առաջանում․ մարդիկ դա են նայում, քանի որ դա են ցույց տալիս, հեռուստաընկերություններն էլ դա են ցույց տալիս, որովհետև պահանջարկը դա է թելադրում։


Չեմ հավատում, որ էտ սերիալներով ինչ-որ մեկը կարա ոգեշնչվի: Սովորական դեբիլացմն պրոցես ա: Դեբիլ հասարակություն, դեբիլ բարքեր, դեբիլ պռոդուկտ, դեբիլ պահանջարկ: Զանգվածային կրետինիզիցիա: 

Սեեեեերժի՛կ, նախագա՛հ, Սեեեեերժի՛կ, նախագա՛հ

----------


## Տրիբուն

Գնում եմ հենց էսօրվանից էս թուրքական սերիալը նայեմ: Գոնե կսովորենք ոնց են երկիր սարքում ու պահում:

----------

keyboard (24.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Բա ինչ անեի Լիլ, չբացեի՞


Նման բան չեմ ասել... ուզել ես քննարկել՝ բացել ես, լավ ես արել:
Բայց ինչքա՞ն տևեց հենց ֆիլմի քննարկումը:
Ինչպես ամեն մի նմանօրինակ թեմա՝ սա ևս դառավ պատմության դաս, հետ տվեք մեր հողերը, Ստամբուլը արյան ծով, փղեր և այլն...
Ես որ հոգնել եմ:

----------

keyboard (24.01.2013), Mephistopheles (24.01.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ....փղեր ...


Փիղ ասեցիր, հիշեցի: Լիոնն ու՞ր ա:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Փիղ ասեցիր, հիշեցի: Լիոնն ու՞ր ա:


Փիղ նստեց, գնաց Ստամբուլ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Նախագահական ընտրություններ 2013 թեման 25 օրում 8 էջ ա առաջ գնացել: Էս թեման երկու ժամում 7 էջ հավաքեց:  :Think: 

keyboard ջան, քու ցավը տանեմ ես

----------

keyboard (24.01.2013), Աթեիստ (24.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ես հասկանում եմ, որ ասածս իդեալական մոտեցում չէ։ Բայց դրա հակառակը ես տեսնում եմ այսօրվա իրավիճակը, երբ պատանիները ոգեշնչվում են սերիալի բարի գողականներից, նրանից, որ հարցերը գաղափարով են լուծվում, ոչ թե օրենքով, և այլն։ Ու փակ ցիկլ է առաջանում․ մարդիկ դա են նայում, քանի որ դա են ցույց տալիս, հեռուստաընկերություններն էլ դա են ցույց տալիս, որովհետև *պահանջարկը դա է թելադրում*։


իսկ ո՞վ ա խանգարում որ որակյալ մշակույթ ստեղծեն… անորակի գոյությունը էդքան պրոբլեմ չի ինչքան որակյալի բացակայությունը… մեր հասարակությունը որակյալին փող չի տալիս… որ հարցնես, բոլորն էլ կլասիկ երաժշտություն են սիրում, բայց Թաթայի ու արմենչիկի տոմս են առնում… մարդկանց 99%-ն ասում ա որ երկիրը կոռումպացված ա բայց իրանք երբեք կաշառք չեն տվել… 

Նույնն էլ սերիալներն են… որևէ մեկն իրավունք չունի արգիլելու անորակ սերիալ նկարելու կամ ցուցադրելու համար… իրանք մեղավոր չեն որ որակյալը չկա…

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> իսկ ո՞վ ա խանգարում որ որակյալ մշակույթ ստեղծեն… անորակի գոյությունը էդքան պրոբլեմ չի ինչքան որակյալի բացակայությունը… մեր հասարակությունը որակյալին փող չի տալիս… որ հարցնես, բոլորն էլ կլասիկ երաժշտություն են սիրում, բայց Թաթայի ու արմենչիկի տոմս են առնում… մարդկանց 99%-ն ասում ա որ երկիրը կոռումպացված ա բայց իրանք երբեք կաշառք չեն տվել… 
> 
> Նույնն էլ սերիալներն են… որևէ մեկն իրավունք չունի արգիլելու անորակ սերիալ նկարելու կամ ցուցադրելու համար… իրանք մեղավոր չեն որ որակյալը չկա…


Լավ էլի, Մեֆ։ Որակյալ սերիալ նկարահանելը շատ ավելի թանկ ու դժվար գործ է, ներկայիս Հայաստանում ֆինանսապես իրեն չի արդարացնի։ Նույնը կոռուպցիայի մասին կարող եմ ասել․ այն վերևից պիտի կոտրվի, ոչ թե ներքևից։

----------

keyboard (24.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լավ էլի, Մեֆ։ Որակյալ սերիալ նկարահանելը շատ ավելի թանկ ու դժվար գործ է, ներկայիս Հայաստանում ֆինանսապես իրեն չի արդարացնի։ Նույնը կոռուպցիայի մասին կարող եմ ասել․ այն վերևից պիտի կոտրվի, ոչ թե ներքևից։


նորմալ սցենար գրելու համար էդքան էլ շատ փող պետք չի… չենք ասում փող ծախսեն… ինչքան որ ծախսում են, էդքանով կարելի ա շատ լավ սերիալ նկարել… իսկ կոռյուպցիակ երկկողմանի ա լինում … դաժե ամերիկայում են մարդիկ ուզում կաշառք տալ… մարդ են ման գալի… էդ էլ հո վերևից չի…

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> նորմալ սցենար գրելու համար էդքան էլ շատ փող պետք չի… չենք ասում փող ծախսեն… ինչքան որ ծախսում են, էդքանով կարելի ա շատ լավ սերիալ նկարել


Կարծու՞մ ես։ Ախր որակյալ ֆիլմ նկարելը կատակ բան չէ (կամ ինչպես մեր դասախոսներից մեկը կասեր՝ փլավ ուտել չէ)։ Դերասանական հմտություն, մտածված սցենար․․․ Նկատե՞լ եք հայկական սերիալներում ինչ աննորմալ չափի է չարաշահվում անդրկադրյա ձայնը (закадровый голос): Փոխանակ դերասանը տանջվի, դերի մեջ մտնի, իր պահվածքով ցույց տա, թե ինչ է զգում, մերոնք հեշտ ձևը գտել են․ անդրկադրյա ձայնով կարդում են նրա մտքերը։

----------

Ափրիկյան (21.08.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կարծու՞մ ես։ Ախր որակյալ ֆիլմ նկարելը կատակ բան չէ (կամ ինչպես մեր դասախոսներից մեկը կասեր՝ փլավ ուտել չէ)։ Դերասանական հմտություն, մտածված սցենար․․․ Նկատե՞լ եք հայկական սերիալներում ինչ աննորմալ չափի է չարաշահվում անդրկադրյա ձայնը (закадровый голос): Փոխանակ դերասանը տանջվի, դերի մեջ մտնի, իր պահվածքով ցույց տա, թե ինչ է զգում, մերոնք հեշտ ձևը գտել են․ անդրկադրյա ձայնով կարդում են նրա մտքերը։


դրանց էշ-էշ դիալոգները քանի՞ դոլլար ա նստում վրեքները… ու նորմալ, մարդավարի դիալոգն ինչքան կնստի… գոնե սրանից կարելի ա՞ սկսել… կամ որ չգիտեն ինչ նկարեն, կարա՞ն չնկարեն… ես նույնիսկ սրանց չեմ մեղադրում, այլ մեղադրում են նրանց ովքեր չեն գրում… չգրելու համար եմ մեղադրում, մեկ էլ նայելու համար…

----------


## Sagittarius

Փորձեմ մեջ բերել էն թեմաները որոնց պատկանող գրառումներ կան ստեղ՝ 

Սերիալներում ցուցադրվող բռնության կադրեր

Հեռուստաընկերություններ: Ուղեղի լվացման լավագույն միջոցներից:Ինչպես պայքարել դրա դեմ: 

ԶԼՄների «ռեյտինգացավ» 

Քաղաքական քննարկումներ՝ թեմայից դուրս 

Ատո՞ւմ եք արդյոք թուրքերին 

Հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններ

Ադրբեջանաթուրքական փառատոնների թույլատրելիության հարցը

Տիգրան Մեծ

Հայոց Մեծ Եղեռնը

Զրուցարան

չեմ նախանձում բաժնի մոդերին  :Jpit:

----------

keyboard (24.01.2013), Mephistopheles (24.01.2013), One_Way_Ticket (24.01.2013), Աթեիստ (24.01.2013), Ռուֆուս (24.01.2013), Տրիբուն (24.01.2013)

----------


## Ամպ

Ես եկել եմ սերիալից խոսեմ: Նայել եմ 2 սեզոնը: Երրորդ սեզոնի նորմալ թարգմանությանն եմ սպասում: Հենց տեղադրեն, էդ էլ եմ նայելու: 4-րդ սեզոն հանեն, դա էլ եմ նայելու: Հետո ի՞նչ, որ թուրքերն են նկարահանել: Ժող, լավ էլի, վերջ տվեք էն խոսակցություններին՝ եթե թուրքերն են ստեղծել, ուրեմն աղբ ա, սուտ ա, կեղծ ա: Փաստ ա, որ հենց էս սերիալը որոշակի որակ ունի: Դերասանները լավ են խաղում: Ահագին էլ ծախս ա արված. մենակ դրանց հագուստների ծախսը հերիք ա: Բա կանանց գլխազարդե՜րը  :Rolleyes: …
Սերիալը սցենար ունի. անկապ-անիմաստ օր չեն մաշում: Վերցրել են պատմական մի ժամանակաշրջան ու գեղարվեստորեն ներկայացնում են: Թե ինչքանով են պատմական իրականությանը մոտ կամ էդ ուղուց շեղվում, էդ արդեն իրենց խղճի վրա: Իրենց խղճի վրա նաև էն, որ էդ ժամանակաշրջանի սերիալում Ադրբեջան են հոլովում: Իրենց պետք էր, որ մեդալի փայլուն կողմը ցույց տան ու էդպես էլ անում են: Սուլթանի, շահզադեի ու մյուս-մյուսների ոգեշունչ ճառերը ենիչերների առջև ու նմանատիպ միջոցները սերիալը նայող հասարակության մեջ ազգայնական ոգին բարձրացնելու բանալ, բայց շատ հաջող մեթոդներ են: Հլը պատկերացրեք՝ քանի թուրք ջահել ազգայնականներ են թևերի տակ փափուկ բարձ դնում, որ իրենք նման աշխարհակալ սուլթան են ունեցել՝ Եվրոպան ոտքի տակ դրա՜ծ, ժողովուրդներին «ազատագրա՜ծ», հզոր կայսրություն ստեղծած ու երկիրը հարստացրած: Ի՞նչ վատ կլիներ, որ մերոնք էլ նման մի սերիալ նկարահանեին:
Բացի այդ, սերիալում ներկայացվում ա նաև հարեմի ներքին կյանքը՝ ինտրիգներ, ալան-թալան, կաշառակերություն, ողջակիզում, հարճերի տուրուդմբոց, իրար սպանել, մորթել: Ու էս ամենի ֆոնի վրա՝ Սուլեյման սուլթանի ու Հյուրեմ սուլթանուհու ներվեր քայքայող անմար սերը  :Jpit: : 
Բացարձակ դրական կամ բացարձակ բացասական կերպարներ չկան: Ինձ համար հետաքրքիր են Մեծ Վեզիր Իբրահիմ փաշայի ու Հյուրեմ սուլթանուհու կերպարենրը. երկուսն էլ մուսուլմանություն ընդունած նախկին քրիստոնյաներ, երկուսն էլ սուլթանի սիրելին ու վերջապես երկուսն էլ խարիզմատիկ անձնավորություններ: Ու նրանք պայքարում են իրար դեմ. թույն, շանտաժ, վարձու մարդասպան, սուլթանին իրար դեմ լարել և այլն, և այլն: Բայց արդեն զահլա են տանում:

Սերիալը շատ ա ջանջալացրած: Երկու սեզոնով կարող էին նկարահանել, վերջացնել: Ամեն սերիան էլ մինիմում 90 րոպե ա:

----------

keyboard (24.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Փորձեմ մեջ բերել էն թեմաները որոնց պատկանող գրառումներ կան ստեղ՝ 
> 
> Սերիալներում ցուցադրվող բռնության կադրեր
> 
> Հեռուստաընկերություններ: Ուղեղի լվացման լավագույն միջոցներից:Ինչպես պայքարել դրա դեմ: 
> 
> ԶԼՄների «ռեյտինգացավ» 
> 
> Քաղաքական քննարկումներ՝ թեմայից դուրս 
> ...


բաժինը հեչ, դու երկրին նայի…

----------


## keyboard

> Բացարձակ դրական կամ բացարձակ բացասական կերպարներ չկան: Ինձ համար հետաքրքիր են *Մեծ Վեզիր Իբրահիմ փաշայի* ու Հյուրեմ սուլթանուհու կերպարենրը. երկուսն էլ մուսուլմանություն ընդունած նախկին քրիստոնյաներ, երկուսն էլ սուլթանի սիրելին ու վերջապես երկուսն էլ խարիզմատիկ անձնավորություններ: Ու նրանք պայքարում են իրար դեմ. թույն, շանտաժ, վարձու մարդասպան, սուլթանին իրար դեմ լարել և այլն, և այլն: Բայց արդեն զահլա են տանում:
> 
> Սերիալը շատ ա ջանջալացրած: Երկու սեզոնով կարող էին նկարահանել, վերջացնել: Ամեն սերիան էլ մինիմում 90 րոպե ա:


Ինքը արդեն գնաց այլ կյանք  :Smile: 
Հմաձայն եմ,շատ են ճլել, ես կարծում եմ սկզբում չեն մտածել որ էդպես լսարան կունենա, բայց հետո զարգացելա, դա են վկայում նոր սերյաների վերջում ահռելի քանակով գովազդային լոգոները:

----------

Ամպ (24.01.2013)

----------


## Ամպ

> Ինքը արդեն գնաց այլ կյանք  …


Վերջապես էդ դրվագին են հասե՞լ:
Խելոք կլինեն՝ Մուստաֆային էլ ափալ-թափալ հետևից ուղարկեն ու 3-րդ սեզոնով վերջացնեն:

----------


## keyboard

> Վերջապես էդ դրվագին են հասե՞լ:
> Խելոք կլինեն՝ Մուստաֆային էլ ափալ-թափալ հետևից ուղարկեն ու 3-րդ սեզոնով վերջացնեն:


Մի վռազի, հերթով  :Wink:

----------


## Դավիթ

Էս թուրքական սերիալ նայողներին մի հարց տամ, էլի: Սովետի օրոք հաստատ թուրքական ալիք էին նայում ընտանիքի անդամները, չէ՞: Էս ոգևորությունը մի օրվա բան չի: Ինչքա՞ն մազոխիստ պետք ա լինես, որ 80 սերիա նայես: Լիոն ախպեր, էս մի հարցում հետդ համաձայն եմ:

----------

Lion (24.01.2013), Malxas (24.01.2013), Արէա (25.01.2013)

----------


## Malxas

Թուրքական ալիք ես էլ եմ նայել սովետի ժամանակ, բայց նայում էի եվրոպական ֆուտբոլը, որ սովետը սակավ էր ցույց տալիս և ամերիկյան զանազան ֆիլմեր՝ Տարզան, խոսող ավտոյի մասին մի սերիալ և այլն




> Էս թուրքական սերիալ նայողներին մի հարց տամ, էլի: Սովետի օրոք հաստատ թուրքական ալիք էին նայում ընտանիքի անդամները, չէ՞: Էս ոգևորությունը մի օրվա բան չի: Ինչքա՞ն մազոխիստ պետք ա լինես, որ 80 սերիա նայես: Լիոն ախպեր, էս մի հարցում հետդ համաձայն եմ:

----------


## Դավիթ

Մի երկու անգամ էլ ես եմ ֆուտբոլ նայել ընկերոջս տանը, բայց խնդրել եմ որ ձայն չլինի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս թուրքական սերիալ նայողներին մի հարց տամ, էլի: Սովետի օրոք հաստատ թուրքական ալիք էին նայում ընտանիքի անդամները, չէ՞: Էս ոգևորությունը մի օրվա բան չի: Ինչքա՞ն մազոխիստ պետք ա լինես, որ 80 սերիա նայես: Լիոն ախպեր, էս մի հարցում հետդ համաձայն եմ:





> Թուրքական ալիք ես էլ եմ նայել սովետի ժամանակ, բայց նայում էի եվրոպական ֆուտբոլը, որ սովետը սակավ էր ցույց տալիս և ամերիկյան զանազան ֆիլմեր՝ Տարզան, խոսող ավտոյի մասին մի սերիալ և այլն





> Մի երկու անգամ էլ ես եմ ֆուտբոլ նայել ընկերոջս տանը, բայց խնդրել եմ որ ձայն չլինի:


Հըլը լավ մտածեք, կարո՞ղ ա ավելի շատ եք նայել: Երգ երաժշտություն էլ լսած կլինենք, նենց մի երկու անգամ: 

Դավիթ, իբր բան ես գրել, հետո էլ ինքդ քեզ հակասել ես: Էլ չասեմ, որ առաջին գրածդ բացարձակ տաֆտալոգիա էր: Ես օրինակ, ի տարբերություն քեզ ու Մալխասի, կյանքում թուրքական ալիք չեմ նայել, ու ընտանիքիս անդամներն էլ երբեք չեն նայել, քանի որ, ցավոք սրտի, թուրքերեն չենք հասկանում: Բայց հենց առիթ եղավ էս սերիալը նայելու եմ: Կարող ա և չնայեմ, համապատասխան զահլա ունենալուց ա կախված: Բայց էտ հաստատ ոչ մի կապ չունի ընատնիքի անդամների սովետի ժամանակ թուրքական ալիքներ նայել-չնայելու հետ:

----------

keyboard (25.01.2013), Աթեիստ (25.01.2013), Ամպ (24.01.2013)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Երեկ առաջին սերիայի կեսը նայեցի: Նենց միջինոտ տպավորություններ են հլը որ: Ինձ ավելի շատ ոչ թե սցենարն է հետաքրքրում, այլ անցուդարձը, մարդկանց հագուկապը, պալատի միջավայրը, ու էդ ամենը վատ չի պատկերած: Սուլեյմանն էլ լավ էլ զզվելի տեսք ունի, չեմ կարծում, որ նայելուց հետո թուրքերին ավելի լավ վերաբերվեմ  :Smile:  Ամբողջությամբ գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ չեմ նայի, բայց մի քանի սերիա կնայեմ:

----------

keyboard (25.01.2013), Malxas (24.01.2013)

----------


## Malxas

Թուրքական ալիք նայելուց թուրքական երաժշտություն երբեք չեմ լսել: Մի քանի անգամ հնարավոր է հետաքրքրության համար կանգ առած լինեմ ալիքի վրա տեսնելու երգչին կամ երգչուհուն, բայց մի քանի վայրկյանից ոչ ավել: Էլի կրկնեմ, որ թուրքական երաժշտություն չեմ սիրում: Ֆուտբոլ կամ ամերիկյան կինոներ նայելը, որ սովետի ժամանակ կար թուրքական ալիքով, պետք չէ կապել զուտ թուրքականի հետ: Որ երկրի ալիքն էլ որ լիներ ու ցույց տար կձգտեի նայել, որովհետև սովետը դրանք շատ սակավ էր ցույց տալիս:




> Հըլը լավ մտածեք, կարո՞ղ ա ավելի շատ եք նայել: Երգ երաժշտություն էլ լսած կլինենք, նենց մի երկու անգամ: 
> 
> Դավիթ, իբր բան ես գրել, հետո էլ ինքդ քեզ հակասել ես: Էլ չասեմ, որ առաջին գրածդ բացարձակ տաֆտալոգիա էր: Ես օրինակ, ի տարբերություն քեզ ու Մալխասի, կյանքում թուրքական ալիք չեմ նայել, ու ընտանիքիս անդամներն էլ երբեք չեն նայել, քանի որ, ցավոք սրտի, թուրքերեն չենք հասկանում: Բայց հենց առիթ եղավ էս սերիալը նայելու եմ: Կարող ա և չնայեմ, համապատասխան զահլա ունենալուց ա կախված: Բայց էտ հաստատ ոչ մի կապ չունի ընատնիքի անդամների սովետի ժամանակ թուրքական ալիքներ նայել-չնայելու հետ:

----------


## Ամպ

> Էս թուրքական սերիալ նայողներին մի հարց տամ, էլի: Սովետի օրոք հաստատ թուրքական ալիք էին նայում ընտանիքի անդամները, չէ՞: Էս ոգևորությունը մի օրվա բան չի: Ինչքա՞ն մազոխիստ պետք ա լինես, որ 80 սերիա նայես: Լիոն ախպեր, էս մի հարցում հետդ համաձայն եմ:


Էս հարցը ոնց որ ինձ էլ ա ուղղված: Պատասխանեմ:
Սովետի ժամանակ մեր ընտանիքում թուրքական ալիք չեն նայել մի շատ պարզ պատճառով. լեզուն անհասկանալի էր: Սև-սպիտակ, գլխին ծեծ ուտող մի հեռուստացույց ունեինք, պուլտն էլ ես էի  :Jpit: : Լավ հիշում եմ՝ էդ անտեր չռթիկը 4 ալիքի մեջ էի պտտում՝ 2 հայկական, 2 ռուսական: Ժամը 12-ից էլ ալիքներն անջատվում էին:

Դեռ 60 սերիա եմ նայել ու առժամանակ դադար եմ տվել: Բայց կշանունակեմ նայել: Կնայեմ նույն մազոխիստությամն, ինչ մազոխիստությամբ որ նայել եմ Lost-ի 6 սեզոնը, BBC-ի սեզոններով սերիալները, հատկապես գրքերի էկրանավորումները, սերիաներով անիմեները: 
Ինձ համար թուրքական, բրիտանական, ամերիկյան սերիալներ չկան: Կան լավ ու վատ սերիալներ: 

One_Way_Ticket-ը ճիշտ է նկատել. միջինոտ սերիալ է՝ սերիալներին բնորոշ թերություններով: 

Էս թեմայում հնարավոր է՝ ոչ մի գրառում չանեի, ուղղակի ջղայնացա, որ մարդիկ, առանց նայելու, միանգամից սրերով դիմավորեցին զուտ էն պատճառով, որ ԹՈՒՐՔԱԿԱՆ ա:

----------

Ariadna (10.03.2013), Freeman (25.01.2013), keyboard (25.01.2013), Sagittarius (24.01.2013)

----------


## boooooooom

Հայեր ջան հարցը էն չի, որ սերիալը թուրքերենա, կամ թուրքականա: Հարցը էնա, որ սույն սերիալը, ըստ դիտողների, խեղաթյուրում է պատմությունը: Ու դա արվում է ի վնաս մեզ: Եթե անգամ դա է ճշմարտությունը, դա մեր ազգային շահին հակասում է: ՈՒ դա ոչ մի կապ չունի թուրքական ալիքներ դիտելու հետ: Ու եթե հայը, այդ սերիալը դիտելով, ընդունում է դա, որպես իրական պատմություն, ապա չի բացառվում, որ ապագայում նա թուրքական պատմության տարբերակը կընդունի հալած յուղի պես / ինչը, ըստ իս, սերիալի նպատակներից է/

----------

Malxas (24.01.2013), Մինա (26.01.2013)

----------


## Ամպ

> Հայեր ջան հարցը էն չի, որ սերիալը թուրքերենա, կամ թուրքականա: Հարցը էնա, որ սույն սերիալը, ըստ դիտողների, խեղաթյուրում է պատմությունը: Ու դա արվում է ի վնաս մեզ: Եթե անգամ դա է ճշմարտությունը, դա մեր ազգային շահին հակասում է: ՈՒ դա ոչ մի կապ չունի թուրքական ալիքներ դիտելու հետ: Ու եթե հայը, այդ սերիալը դիտելով, ընդունում է դա, որպես իրական պատմություն, ապա չի բացառվում, որ ապագայում նա թուրքական պատմության տարբերակը կընդունի հալած յուղի պես / ինչը, ըստ իս, սերիալի նպատակներից է/


boooooooom ջան, էս սերիալը մենակ պատմությունը ներկայացնելու համար չի նկարահանված: Արդեն ասել եմ, որ ներկայացված ա նաև պալատական ներքին կյանքը, իրենց կյանքը, հասկանու՞մ ես: Չեմ կարծում, որ թուրքերը քնել-զարթնել են՝ մտածելով, թե սերիալը ոնց  նկարահանեն, որ ի վնաս մեզ լինի: Ուղղակի մեզ մոտ արդեն էն սինդրոմն ա, որ, եթե թուրքերը մի բան ստեղծում են, անպայման պիտի ի վնաս մեզ լինի: Պատմական փաստերի որոշակի խեղաթյուրում, կա, համաձայն եմ: Հայաստանի մասին սերիալում, ինչքան նայել եմ, ընդհանրապես չի խոսվում: Կա Անատոլիա, որտեղի ապստամբությունը ճնշում են և վերջ: Դա ընդամենը մի սերիայում ա նկարահանած: Իսկ կարո՞ղ ես մի պատմավեպ կամ մի պատմական ֆիլմ ասել, որտեղ պատմությունը տառացի ներկայացված ա: Գեղարվեստական գործերով պատմություն չեն սովորում ու պատմության մասին գաղափար չեն կազմում: Էսքանը կարող եմ ասել:

----------

boooooooom (24.01.2013), keyboard (25.01.2013), Տրիբուն (24.01.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Հըլը լավ մտածեք, կարո՞ղ ա ավելի շատ եք նայել: Երգ երաժշտություն էլ լսած կլինենք, նենց մի երկու անգամ: 
> 
> Դավիթ, իբր բան ես գրել, հետո էլ ինքդ քեզ հակասել ես: Էլ չասեմ, որ առաջին գրածդ բացարձակ տաֆտալոգիա էր: Ես օրինակ, ի տարբերություն քեզ ու Մալխասի, կյանքում թուրքական ալիք չեմ նայել, ու ընտանիքիս անդամներն էլ երբեք չեն նայել, քանի որ, ցավոք սրտի, թուրքերեն չենք հասկանում: Բայց հենց առիթ եղավ էս սերիալը նայելու եմ: Կարող ա և չնայեմ, համապատասխան զահլա ունենալուց ա կախված: Բայց էտ հաստատ ոչ մի կապ չունի ընատնիքի անդամների սովետի ժամանակ թուրքական ալիքներ նայել-չնայելու հետ:


Ինչո՞վ եմ հակասում, որ ընկերոջս տանը ֆուտբոլ եմ նայե՞լ: Ես նկատի ունեի ուրիշ բան, էն որ հավեսով 80 սերիա ես նայում, դա ինչ որ մի անսովոր հետաքրքություն պետք ա ունենաս, որ կարող ա գալիս ա մանկությունից:

----------

Malxas (24.01.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Էս հարցը ոնց որ ինձ էլ ա ուղղված: Պատասխանեմ:
> Սովետի ժամանակ մեր ընտանիքում թուրքական ալիք չեն նայել մի շատ պարզ պատճառով. լեզուն անհասկանալի էր: Սև-սպիտակ, գլխին ծեծ ուտող մի հեռուստացույց ունեինք, պուլտն էլ ես էի : Լավ հիշում եմ՝ էդ անտեր չռթիկը 4 ալիքի մեջ էի պտտում՝ 2 հայկական, 2 ռուսական: Ժամը 12-ից էլ ալիքներն անջատվում էին:
> 
> Դեռ 60 սերիա եմ նայել ու առժամանակ դադար եմ տվել: Բայց կշանունակեմ նայել: Կնայեմ նույն մազոխիստությամն, ինչ մազոխիստությամբ որ նայել եմ Lost-ի 6 սեզոնը, BBC-ի սեզոններով սերիալները, հատկապես գրքերի էկրանավորումները, սերիաներով անիմեները: 
> Ինձ համար թուրքական, բրիտանական, ամերիկյան սերիալներ չկան: Կան լավ ու վատ սերիալներ: 
> 
> One_Way_Ticket-ը ճիշտ է նկատել. միջինոտ սերիալ է՝ սերիալներին բնորոշ թերություններով: 
> 
> Էս թեմայում հնարավոր է՝ ոչ մի գրառում չանեի, ուղղակի ջղայնացա, որ մարդիկ, առանց նայելու, միանգամից սրերով դիմավորեցին զուտ էն պատճառով, որ ԹՈՒՐՔԱԿԱՆ ա:


Բա որ միջինոտա, էլ ինչու՞ ես  շարունակելու նայել սերիալը: :Smile:

----------

Malxas (24.01.2013)

----------


## Ամպ

> Բա որ միջինոտա, էլ ինչու՞ ես  շարունակելու նայել սերիալը:


Էս հարցին սպասում էի  :Smile: : Ես բացառապես բարձրակարգ գործեր նայողներից չեմ: Ամեն ինչ էլ նայում էլ եմ, կարդում էլ եմ: Մի բան էլ որ սկսում եմ, կիսատ չեմ թողնում: Հետո էլ, եթե ասում ենք միջինոտ ա, դա չի նշանակում, որ ոչ մի հետաքրքրություն չկա: Եթե լրիվ անհետաքրքրիր լիներ, հաստատ 60 սերիա նայած չէի լինի:

----------

keyboard (25.01.2013), Valentina (24.01.2013), Դավիթ (24.01.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Էս հարցին սպասում էի : Ես բացառապես բարձրակարգ գործեր նայողներից չեմ: Ամեն ինչ էլ նայում էլ եմ, կարդում էլ եմ: Մի բան էլ որ սկսում եմ, կիսատ չեմ թողնում: Հետո էլ, եթե ասում ենք միջինոտ ա, դա չի նշանակում, որ ոչ մի հետաքրքրություն չկա: Եթե լրիվ անհետաքրքրիր լիներ, հաստատ 60 սերիա նայած չէի լինի:


Ես էլ Ջումոնգն էի նայում, հոտած տեր, հատած չտեր:

----------

keyboard (25.01.2013), Ամպ (24.01.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Թուրքական ալիք նայելուց թուրքական երաժշտություն երբեք չեմ լսել: Մի քանի անգամ հնարավոր է հետաքրքրության համար կանգ առած լինեմ ալիքի վրա տեսնելու երգչին կամ երգչուհուն, բայց մի քանի վայրկյանից ոչ ավել: Էլի կրկնեմ, որ թուրքական երաժշտություն չեմ սիրում: Ֆուտբոլ կամ ամերիկյան կինոներ նայելը, որ սովետի ժամանակ կար թուրքական ալիքով, պետք չէ կապել զուտ թուրքականի հետ: Որ երկրի ալիքն էլ որ լիներ ու ցույց տար կձգտեի նայել, որովհետև սովետը դրանք շատ սակավ էր ցույց տալիս:





> Ինչո՞վ եմ հակասում, որ ընկերոջս տանը ֆուտբոլ եմ նայե՞լ: Ես նկատի ունեի ուրիշ բան, էն որ հավեսով 80 սերիա ես նայում, դա ինչ որ մի անսովոր հետաքրքություն պետք ա ունենաս, որ կարող ա գալիս ա մանկությունից:


Ընգերներ, տեսնում եք որ ձեր արած նման միանշանակ հայտարարությունները հեչ տեղին չէին: Սկզբից սերիալը նայողներին մանկուց ու ընտանիքով թուրքական ալիքներ նայողներ հանեցիք: Իսկ հիմա պարզվում ա, որ նենց ձեռի հետ դուք էիք նայում: Մալխասն արդեն մանրից բացվում ա - մեկ ու մեջ երաժշտություն էլ ա լսել, զուտ գիտահետազոտական նպատակներից ելնելով: Դավիթ ջան, մի քիչ էլ որ անկեղծանաս, կարող ա պարզվի որ թուրքական ռադիո էլ էր միացրած ձեր տանը: 

Իսկ ես ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ ասում եմ, որ կյանքում թուրքական ալիք չեմ նայել, բայց սերիալը նայելու ցանկություն ունեմ: Չնայած, 80 սերիա իսկականից կարող ա չձգեմ: Բայց ռաձի ինտերես, մի քանի սերիա հաստատ նայելու եմ: Սուլեյմանի կերպարն ա հետաքրքիր, հատկապես թուրքական ռակուրսով: Իրանց «Մակեդոնացուն ու Նապոլեոնին» են փրոմոութ անում, տենանք ինչ զահրումար ա դուրս եկել դրանից:

----------

keyboard (25.01.2013), Mephistopheles (24.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ընգերներ, տեսնում եք որ ձեր արած նման միանշանակ հայտարարությունները հեչ տեղին չէին: Սկզբից սերիալը նայողներին մանկուց ու ընտանիքով թուրքական ալիքներ նայողներ հանեցիք: Իսկ հիմա պարզվում ա, որ նենց ձեռի հետ դուք էիք նայում: Մալխասն արդեն մանրից բացվում ա - մեկ ու մեջ երաժշտություն էլ ա լսել, զուտ գիտահետազոտական նպատակներից ելնելով: Դավիթ ջան, մի քիչ էլ որ անկեղծանաս, կարող ա պարզվի որ թուրքական ռադիո էլ էր միացրած ձեր տանը: 
> 
> Իսկ ես ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ ասում եմ, որ կյանքում թուրքական ալիք չեմ նայել, բայց սերիալը նայելու ցանկություն ունեմ: Չնայած, 80 սերիա իսկականից կարող ա չձգեմ: Բայց ռաձի ինտերես, մի քանի սերիա հաստատ նայելու եմ: Սուլեյմանի կերպարն ա հետաքրքիր, հատկապես թուրքական ռակուրսով: Իրանց «Մակեդոնացուն ու Նապոլեոնին» են փրոմոութ անում, տենանք ինչ զահրումար ա դուրս եկել դրանից:


Դավիթը հաստատ չէ… 

ես ընդհանրապես սերիալների հետ չունեմ… մենակ "անուրջներն" եմ նայել էն էլ Կարինայի կերպարի համար, բայց տենց էլ շորերը ոչ մի սերիայում չհանեց որ իրա դերասանական տաղանդը մի հատ տեսնեի…

----------

Արէա (25.01.2013), Դավիթ (25.01.2013)

----------


## Lion

Ի դեպ, էս թեմայի հետ կապված ինձ թվում է չի խանգարի և մի դառը ճշմարտություն ասել - _մեկը ես օրինակ նաև վատ եմ զգում, որ մենք մեր փայլուն պատմությունը կինոյով չենք ներկայացնում, իսկ հարևան արյունարբուները իրենց արյունոտ պատմությունը սենց հրապուրիչ տեսքով են ներկայացնում:_

Էս քարը էն "հանճարների" բոստանը, ովքեր տասնյակ կենցաղային ոճի ապուշ սերիալներ են հանում, բայց ում մտքի ծայրով էլ չի անցնում ասենք *Վահանանց 481-485 թվականների ապստամբության* մասին ֆիլմ նկարել...

----------

Malxas (25.01.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

_Դավիթ ջան, մի քիչ էլ որ անկեղծանաս, կարող ա պարզվի որ թուրքական ռադիո էլ էր միացրած ձեր տանը:_ :Think: 

Տնեցիք տեղում կխփեին:

----------

Malxas (25.01.2013), Արէա (25.01.2013)

----------


## Malxas

Տրիբուն, դու պոլիտիկի պես ես տանում խոսակցությունը: Բառերից ես կախվում ու ոչ թե նայում ես էությանը: Որ նեղություն քաշես կարդաս ինչ կարծիք եմ գրել սերիալի մասին ամենասկզբում, կհասկանաս, որ քո վերջին գրառումներն ինձ չպետք է վերավերվեին: 




> Ընգերներ, տեսնում եք որ ձեր արած նման միանշանակ հայտարարությունները հեչ տեղին չէին: Սկզբից սերիալը նայողներին մանկուց ու ընտանիքով թուրքական ալիքներ նայողներ հանեցիք: Իսկ հիմա պարզվում ա, որ նենց ձեռի հետ դուք էիք նայում: Մալխասն արդեն մանրից բացվում ա - մեկ ու մեջ երաժշտություն էլ ա լսել, զուտ գիտահետազոտական նպատակներից ելնելով: Դավիթ ջան, մի քիչ էլ որ անկեղծանաս, կարող ա պարզվի որ թուրքական ռադիո էլ էր միացրած ձեր տանը: 
> 
> Իսկ ես ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ ասում եմ, որ կյանքում թուրքական ալիք չեմ նայել, բայց սերիալը նայելու ցանկություն ունեմ: Չնայած, 80 սերիա իսկականից կարող ա չձգեմ: Բայց ռաձի ինտերես, մի քանի սերիա հաստատ նայելու եմ: Սուլեյմանի կերպարն ա հետաքրքիր, հատկապես թուրքական ռակուրսով: Իրանց «Մակեդոնացուն ու Նապոլեոնին» են փրոմոութ անում, տենանք ինչ զահրումար ա դուրս եկել դրանից:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տրիբուն, դու պոլիտիկի պես ես տանում խոսակցությունը: *Բառերից ես կախվում ու ոչ թե նայում ես էությանը:* Որ նեղություն քաշես կարդաս ինչ կարծիք եմ գրել սերիալի մասին ամենասկզբում, կհասկանաս, որ քո վերջին գրառումներն ինձ չպետք է վերավերվեին:


Մալխաս ջան, ես քո ու Տրիբունի խոսակցությանը չեմ խառնվի, բայց ընդգծվածին կուզեի անդրադառնալ… ապեր, եթե միտքն արտահայտվում ա բառերով, ուրեմն պտի բառերից կախվենք… եթե չեք ուզում բառերից կախվենք ուրեմն պետք ա միտքը նկարեք, նվագեք կամ էլ պարելով արտահայտեք… մի խոսքով բառեր մի օգտագործեք միտքն արտահայտելու համար…

----------

Տրիբուն (25.01.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Դե օրինակ Տրիբունը անտեսեց էն փաստը, որ իմ գրածը հարցական էր և ֆուտբոլը ընկերոջս տանն եմ նայել :Smile: 


Տրիբուն ջան, արի էդ սերիալը մի նայի: :Smile: 




Սուլեյման I Կանունի (նաև՝ Սուլեյման Հիասքանչ , օսմ. سليمانا اول‎ — Süleymân-ı evvel, թուրք.՝ Birinci Süleyman, Kanuni Sultan Süleyman; 1494 թ. նոյեմբերի 6— 1566թ. սեպտեմբերի 5/սեպտեմբերի 6), Օսմանյան կայսրության սուլթան, գահակալել է 1520թ. սեպտեմբերի 22-ից, խալիֆ: Սուլեյմանը համարվում է Օսմանի հարստության մեծագույն սուլթանը. նրա օրոք Օսմանյան կայսրությունը հասել է իր հզորության գագաթնակետին: Նրա օրոք Օսմանյան կայսրությանն են միացվել Հռոդոս կղզին, Բոսնիան, Հերցեգովինան, Սլովենիան, Տրանսիլվանիան, Հունգարիան (1526թ. օգոստոսի 29-ին Մոխաչի մոտ տեղի ունեցած ճակատամարտում հունգարական բանակի ջախջախիչ պարտությունից հետո): Արևելքում Սեֆևյան Իրանի հետ պատերազմների արդյունքում Սուլեյմանը գրավել և Օսմանյան կայսրությանն է միացրել Բաղդադն ու ամբողջ Իրաքը, Բասրան, Խուժիստանը, Լուրիստանը, Բահրեյնը և Պարսից ծոցի իշխանությունները:

----------

Malxas (25.01.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Մալխաս ջան, ես քո ու Տրիբունի խոսակցությանը չեմ խառնվի, բայց ընդգծվածին կուզեի անդրադառնալ… ապեր, եթե միտքն արտահայտվում ա բառերով, ուրեմն պտի բառերից կախվենք… եթե չեք ուզում բառերից կախվենք ուրեմն պետք ա միտքը նկարեք, նվագեք կամ էլ պարելով արտահայտեք… մի խոսքով բառեր մի օգտագործեք միտքն արտահայտելու համար…


Սա դարձավ այն պատմությունը, երբ ասում է՝ ես պատասխանատու եմ նրա համար, ինչ ասել եմ, ոչ նրա համար, ինչ դու ես հասկացել  :Smile:

----------


## Malxas

Մեֆ ջան, նախ ասեմ, որ արխային կարող ես խառնվել: Բայց չպետք է գրածից եզրակացություն անել ընդհանուրի 10 տոկոսից, որն էլ գրված է առավել հասկանալի լինելու համար, իսկ հիմնական միտքը անտեսել: Ես արտահայտել եմ իմ վերաբերմունքը սերիալի մասին, տեղեկացրել եմ, թե որքան եմ թուրքական ալիք նայել և ինչ պատճառով: Իսկ քննադատել եմ, ոչ թե սերիալը, որը գուցե ես էլ նայեի, եթե այդքան երկար չլիներ, այլ համակրանքը թուրքական պետության նկատմամբ, որ այդ սերիալը նայողների մոտ ստեղծվել էր:   




> Մալխաս ջան, ես քո ու Տրիբունի խոսակցությանը չեմ խառնվի, բայց ընդգծվածին կուզեի անդրադառնալ… ապեր, եթե միտքն արտահայտվում ա բառերով, ուրեմն պտի բառերից կախվենք… եթե չեք ուզում բառերից կախվենք ուրեմն պետք ա միտքը նկարեք, նվագեք կամ էլ պարելով արտահայտեք… մի խոսքով բառեր մի օգտագործեք միտքն արտահայտելու համար…

----------

boooooooom (25.01.2013)

----------


## Malxas

> Սա դարձավ այն պատմությունը, երբ ասում է՝ ես պատասխանատու եմ նրա համար, ինչ ասել եմ, ոչ նրա համար, ինչ դու ես հասկացել


Ես իմ բոլոր ասածների համար պատասխանատու եմ  :Wink:

----------


## Դավիթ

_(1526թ. օգոստոսի 29-ին Մոխաչի մոտ տեղի ունեցած ճակատամարտում հունգարական բանակի ջախջախիչ պարտությունից հետո)_


Ես էլ ասում եմ, թե որտեղի՞ց ա ռուսերենում առաջացել մոխաչ, մոխալովկան:

----------


## Lion

Հա, ապեր, էդ ճակատամարտում թուրքերը ամենադաժան կերպով ծաղրեցին եվրոպացիներին ու նրանց ռազմարվեստը ընդհանրապես ու հատկապես կոպիտ կերպով ձեռ առան հունգարներին: Էդ Հունգարիայի վերջն էր...

----------

Malxas (25.01.2013), Դավիթ (25.01.2013), Տրիբուն (25.01.2013)

----------


## Malxas

> Ի դեպ, էս թեմայի հետ կապված ինձ թվում է չի խանգարի և մի դառը ճշմարտություն ասել - _մեկը ես օրինակ նաև վատ եմ զգում, որ մենք մեր փայլուն պատմությունը կինոյով չենք ներկայացնում, իսկ հարևան արյունարբուները իրենց արյունոտ պատմությունը սենց հրապուրիչ տեսքով են ներկայացնում:_
> 
> Էս քարը էն "հանճարների" բոստանը, ովքեր տասնյակ կենցաղային ոճի ապուշ սերիալներ են հանում, բայց ում մտքի ծայրով էլ չի անցնում ասենք *Վահանանց 481-485 թվականների ապստամբության* մասին ֆիլմ նկարել...


Պատմական շատ թեմաներ կան, որոնց մասին կարելի է շատ լավ սերիալներ հանել, բայց ցավոք մեր կինոաշխարհում չկան մարդիկ, որ տիրապետում են այդ նյութին: Մյուս կողմից՝ սցենար գրողների գլխին խմբագիր չկա, որ ցույց տա թերությունները ու իր կողմից հղկի խոսքը, այդ պատճառով հայկական սերիալների բոլոր հերոսները խոսում են միևնույն բառապաշարով:

----------

Lion (25.01.2013)

----------


## Valentina

> Պատմական շատ թեմաներ կան, որոնց մասին կարելի է շատ լավ սերիալներ հանել, բայց ցավոք մեր կինոաշխարհում չկան մարդիկ, որ տիրապետում են այդ նյութին: Մյուս կողմից՝ սցենար գրողների գլխին խմբագիր չկա, որ ցույց տա թերությունները ու իր կողմից հղկի խոսքը, այդ պատճառով հայկական սերիալների բոլոր հերոսները խոսում են միևնույն բառապաշարով:


Հենա  մերոնք պատմական նյութի հիման վրա Գարեգին Նժդեհ են հանել:

----------


## Դավիթ

Պապի մասին կարելի էր հավես մի բան հանել: Ամեն ինչ կա, Արշակ, Փառանձեմ, Ներսես, Շապուհ, Մարդպետ, հույներ, դավաճանություն, պատերազմ, դաշինք...

----------

Արէա (25.01.2013)

----------


## Malxas

Ֆիլմը նայելուց հետո կերևա, թե որքանով են տիրապետում նյութին: Համապատասխան թեմայում արդեն բացասական կարծիքներ կան: 




> Հենա  մերոնք պատմական նյութի հիման վրա Գարեգին Նժդեհ են հանել:

----------


## Malxas

Իսկ դու ճանաչո՞ւմ ես մի մարդու ով կկարողանար նորմալ սցենար գրել: Ասենք, որ Պապի ու իր ձիապանի խոսակցականը համապատասխան ձևով տարբերվի իրարից:




> Պապի մասին կարելի էր հավես մի բան հանել: Ամեն ինչ կա, Արշակ, Փառանձեմ, Ներսես, Շապուհ, Մարդպետ, հույներ, դավաճանություն, պատերազմ, դաշինք...

----------


## Դավիթ

> Իսկ դու ճանաչո՞ւմ ես մի մարդու ով կկարողանար նորմալ սցենար գրել: Ասենք, որ Պապի ու իր ձիապանի խոսակցականը համապատասխան ձևով տարբերվի իրարից:


Ինչու՞ այդքան հուսահատ վիճակում ենք գտնվում: :Smile:

----------


## Malxas

Ըստ սերիալների՝ այո:




> Ինչու՞ այդքան հուսահատ վիճակում ենք գտնվում:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Ըստ սերիալների՝ այո:



Խելքը գլխին սցենարիստ ու խմբագիր ա պետք:

----------


## Malxas

Ամենից առաջ խելքը գլխին ղեկավար է պետք, որ կարողանա զանազանել լավ սցենարիստին ու խմբագրին վատից: Էդ կողմից ամերիկացիներին կարելի է նախանձել, որովհետև նրանց սերիալներում երկխոսությունները շատ լավն են, հետաքրքիր ու սրամիտ ու կոնկրետ հերոսին բնորոշ:




> Խելքը գլխին սցենարիստ ու խմբագիր ա պետք:

----------

Դավիթ (25.01.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> .....Իսկ քննադատել եմ, ոչ թե սերիալը, որը գուցե ես էլ նայեի, եթե այդքան երկար չլիներ, այլ համակրանքը թուրքական պետության նկատմամբ, որ այդ սերիալը նայողների մոտ ստեղծվել էր:


Արի մի պահ ազգային ցավերդ մի կողմ դիր ու որպես պատմությամբ հետաքրքրվող, գրող, պատմաբան, պատմասեր, մի հարցի պատասխանի. իսկ դու չե՞ս համակրում Օսմանյան կայսրությանը (որը իրականում լիովին թուրքական էլ չէր) իր ողջ մեծությամբ, հզորությամբ ու կազմակերպվածությամբ: Անկախ ամեն ինչից, հիմանալ կարելի ա, թե ինչպես Ալթայի տափաստաններից ընդամենը 300 տարի առաջ փոքր ասիայում հայտնված քոչվորները, մի հատ Քյավառի չափի բեյլիկությունից սարքեցին աշխարհի հզորագույն կայսրություններից մեկը, ու 600 տարի իշխեցին քաղաքակրթությամբ իրանցից մի տաս գլուխ բարձր ժողովուրդների գլխին:

----------

keyboard (25.01.2013)

----------


## Malxas

> Արի մի պահ ազգային ցավերդ մի կողմ դիր ու որպես պատմությամբ հետաքրքրվող, գրող, պատմաբան, պատմասեր, մի հարցի պատասխանի. իսկ դու չե՞ս համակրում Օսմանյան կայսրությանը (որը իրականում լիովին թուրքական էլ չէր) իր ողջ մեծությամբ, հզորությամբ ու կազմակերպվածությամբ: Անկախ ամեն ինչից, հիմանալ կարելի ա, թե ինչպես Ալթայի տափաստաններից ընդամենը 300 տարի առաջ փոքր ասիայում հայտնված քոչվորները, մի հատ Քյավառի չափի բեյլիկությունից սարքեցին աշխարհի հզորագույն կայսրություններից մեկը, ու 600 տարի իշխեցին քաղաքակրթությամբ իրանցից մի տաս գլուխ բարձր ժողովուրդների գլխին:


Տրիբուն ջան, ես հաստատ պատմաբան չեմ, գրողն էլ այս պահին կարևոր չէ. պատմասեր՝ թերևս այո:
Քո այս գրառման մնացյալի հետ համամիտ եմ, հետո...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Քո այս գրառման մնացյալի հետ համամիտ եմ, հետո...


Հետո էն, որ հայկական սերիալներից ազատ ժամանակ որ ունենաս, մի հատ էս սերիալն էլ նայի, կարող ա դուրդ գալիս ա: Կարող ա թուրքական ալիքներով ֆոիտբոլ նայելուց լավ լինի ..

----------

keyboard (25.01.2013)

----------


## boooooooom

Թեմայում քննարկումները չէին շեղվի ֆիլմից, եթե Քիբորդը չգրեր 



> Խնդրում եմ ինձ ազգի դավաճանության մեջ չմեղադրել, բայց բավականին կարծիքս փոխվեց օսմանյան կայսրության մասին:


Բայց դե ոնց որ ամեն ինչ հանդարտվում է  :Smile:

----------


## Malxas

Իմ ազատ ժամանակը հայկական սերիալների հետ կապ չունի զուտ այն պատճառով, որ ես հայկական սերիալ չեմ նայում: Թուրքական ալիքով ֆուտբոլ նայելու հետ էլ չարժեր կապել, երեսուն տարի առաջ եմ նայել: Իսկ ահա քո կողմից առաջարկվող սերիալը կցանկանայի դիտել` արդեն հավանաբար կդիտեմ մի քանի սերիա, որովհետև ինձ հետաքրքիր է տեղեկանալ թուրքական կենցաղին, ինչու չէ` նաև կուլտուրային: Եթե ավելացնելու բան ունես` խնդրեմ շարունակիր, առայժմ որևէ հակասություն չեմ տեսնում քո վերջին գրառումների և իմ այդ հարցի նկատմամբ ունեցած կարծիքի հետ: 
Մի բան էլ հարցնեմ, Տրիբուն. ինքդ հայկական սերիալներից ազատ ժամանակ կգտնես, որ նայես?




> Հետո էն, որ հայկական սերիալներից ազատ ժամանակ որ ունենաս, մի հատ էս սերիալն էլ նայի, կարող ա դուրդ գալիս ա: Կարող ա թուրքական ալիքներով ֆոիտբոլ նայելուց լավ լինի ..

----------


## Malxas

Տո ջհանդամը գյոռ, հենց հիմա սկսում եմ նայել...

----------


## Malxas

Նայեցի 20 րոպե առաջին սերիայից: Առայժմ ոչ մի ցանկություն չկա, որպեսզի դիտեմ շարունակությունը: Միջին մակարդակից ցածր սերիալ է, էսպիսի ֆիլմ մեր Հրաչ Քեշիշյանն էլ կնկարի: Եթե համեմատեմ իմ տեսած վերջին սերիալի` «Գահերի խաղ» - ի հետ, ստիպված կլինեմ մի մեծ անդունդ դնել նրանց միջև: 10 բալանոց սիստեմով կգնահատեի այսպես՝ «Գահերի խաղը» - 7, «Հոյակապ դար» - 2.5: Ռեժիսորը չի կարողացել ստեղծել 1520 թվականի մթնոլորտը: Դերասանների մեծ մասը, հատկապես երիտասարդ աղջիկները, չեն համապատասխանում իրենց դերերին: Եթե հատուկ չշեշտվի, որ գործողությունները ծավալվում են 16-րդ դարում, դերասանների խաղից ոչ մի կերպ գլխի չես ընկնի, որ 21-րդ դարը չէ:  Հատկապես անհաջող է ընտրված սուլթան Սուլեյմանի դերասանը: Դեմքի ապուշ արտահայտություն, արքայական վեհության բացակայություն, աչքերի մեջ բացարձակ դատարկություն: Մինրդեռ դա եղել է իր ժամանակների մեծագույն տիրակալը, իսկ թուրք սուլթանների մեջ գուցե լավագույնը, ով գրեթե պարտություն չի կրել և նվաճել է այն ամենը ինչ հնարավոր է եղել: Ցավոք ոչ մի լավ բան չեմ կարող ասել նաև ֆիլմի երաժշտության մասին: Այն կարծիքն ունեմ, որ թուրքական կինոյի երաժշտությունը շատ ավելի լավն է:  80 ականներին մի ֆիլմ էին ցուցադրում՝ «королек птичка певчая», Երբ բանակում ծառայելուս տարիներին (1988-90) դաշնամուրի վրա նվագում էի այդ ֆիլմի երաժշտությունը, բոլորին շատ դուր էր գալիս, իսկ ադրբեջանցիները պարզապես խելքահան էին լինում: Իրոք շատ լավ երաժշտություն էր, կարող եք համացանցից ներբեռնել և լսել: Ընդհանրացնելով կասեմ հետևյալը. տվյալ սերիալն ինձ չտվեց այն ինչն ակնկալում էի՝ պատկերացում Թուրքիայի 16-րդ դարի կենցաղի և կուլտուրայի մասին: Ովքեր տեսել են ողջ սերիալը կամ դրա մեծ մասը ու կասեն, որ ֆիլմը հետագայում ավելի լավ է նկարահանված, կշարունակեմ դիտել: Իսկ այս պահին այն կարծիքն ունեմ, որ չարժե այս ֆիլմի վրա ժամանակ ծախսել:

----------


## Malxas

Քիչ առաջ ներբեռնեցի «королек птичка певчая» ֆիլմի երաժշտության գլխավոր թեման: Հիմա էլ այն կարծիքին եմ, որ շատ լավ երաժշտություն է ու նույնիսկ ավելի հայկական, քան ներկայիս Հայաստանում «հայկական» հորջորջվող երաժշտություններից շատերը: Ափսոս այստեղ չեմ կարողանա տեղադրեմ, որ լսեք:  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Քիչ առաջ ներբեռնեցի «королек птичка певчая» ֆիլմի երաժշտության գլխավոր թեման: Հիմա էլ այն կարծիքին եմ, որ շատ լավ երաժշտություն է ու նույնիսկ ավելի հայկական, քան ներկայիս Հայաստանում «հայկական» հորջորջվող երաժշտություններից շատերը: Ափսոս այստեղ չեմ կարողանա տեղադրեմ, որ լսեք:


Մալխաս ջան, քու ցավը տանեմ, զգում ես, որ մանրից բացվում ես  :LOL:  Արդեն ֆուտբոլ չէ, королек էլ ես նայել, երաժշտությունն ել ես նվագել, պահ-պահ-պահ: Մի քիչ էլ ու կպարզվի, որ մուղամի մեծ սիրահար ես: Ընգեր, կատակ-կատակ, ասածս էն ա, որ տենց ռադիկալ ռազմահայրենասիրական հայտարարություններ անել, ծիպա որ էս սերիալը նայի թուրքերին սիրում ա, տնով տեղով թուրքական արվեստի մոլի երկրպագուներ են, բլա բլա, իրոք չի կարելի:

----------

Ariadna (10.03.2013), keyboard (25.01.2013), Աթեիստ (26.01.2013), Ամպ (26.01.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նայեցի 20 րոպե առաջին սերիայից: Առայժմ ոչ մի ցանկություն չկա, որպեսզի դիտեմ շարունակությունը: Միջին մակարդակից ցածր սերիալ է, էսպիսի ֆիլմ մեր Հրաչ Քեշիշյանն էլ կնկարի: Եթե համեմատեմ իմ տեսած վերջին սերիալի` «Գահերի խաղ» - ի հետ, ստիպված կլինեմ մի մեծ անդունդ դնել նրանց միջև: 10 բալանոց սիստեմով կգնահատեի այսպես՝ «Գահերի խաղը» - 7, «Հոյակապ դար» - 2.5: Ռեժիսորը չի կարողացել ստեղծել 1520 թվականի մթնոլորտը: Դերասանների մեծ մասը, հատկապես երիտասարդ աղջիկները, չեն համապատասխանում իրենց դերերին: Եթե հատուկ չշեշտվի, որ գործողությունները ծավալվում են 16-րդ դարում, դերասանների խաղից ոչ մի կերպ գլխի չես ընկնի, որ 21-րդ դարը չէ:  Հատկապես անհաջող է ընտրված սուլթան Սուլեյմանի դերասանը: Դեմքի ապուշ արտահայտություն, արքայական վեհության բացակայություն, աչքերի մեջ բացարձակ դատարկություն: Մինրդեռ դա եղել է իր ժամանակների մեծագույն տիրակալը, իսկ թուրք սուլթանների մեջ գուցե լավագույնը, ով գրեթե պարտություն չի կրել և նվաճել է այն ամենը ինչ հնարավոր է եղել: Ցավոք ոչ մի լավ բան չեմ կարող ասել նաև ֆիլմի երաժշտության մասին: Այն կարծիքն ունեմ, որ թուրքական կինոյի երաժշտությունը շատ ավելի լավն է:  80 ականներին մի ֆիլմ էին ցուցադրում՝ «королек птичка певчая», Երբ բանակում ծառայելուս տարիներին (1988-90) դաշնամուրի վրա նվագում էի այդ ֆիլմի երաժշտությունը, բոլորին շատ դուր էր գալիս, իսկ ադրբեջանցիները պարզապես խելքահան էին լինում: Իրոք շատ լավ երաժշտություն էր, կարող եք համացանցից ներբեռնել և լսել: Ընդհանրացնելով կասեմ հետևյալը. տվյալ սերիալն ինձ չտվեց այն ինչն ակնկալում էի՝ պատկերացում Թուրքիայի 16-րդ դարի կենցաղի և կուլտուրայի մասին: Ովքեր տեսել են ողջ սերիալը կամ դրա մեծ մասը ու կասեն, որ ֆիլմը հետագայում ավելի լավ է նկարահանված, կշարունակեմ դիտել: Իսկ այս պահին այն կարծիքն ունեմ, որ չարժե այս ֆիլմի վրա ժամանակ ծախսել:


Այ հիմա խոսակցությունն ըստ էության ա գնում: Քեզ սերիալը, որպես սերիալ դու չի եկել: Ես դեռ չեմ նայել, ժամանակ չի եկեղ որ տրամադրվեմ: Ահագին ուրիշ լիքը նայելու ու կարդալու բան ունեմ մոտակա մի ամսվա վրա պալանավորած: Մնացած ազատ ժամանակս էլ ավելի լավ ա Ակումբում քո հոգու հետ խաղամ:  :Tongue:

----------

keyboard (25.01.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> .... Մի բան էլ հարցնեմ, Տրիբուն. ինքդ հայկական սերիալներից ազատ ժամանակ կգտնես, որ նայես?


Ընգեր, վեց հայկական սերիալ եմ նայում, ու հազիվ եմ հասցնում: Ի՞նչ ազատ ժամանակ:

----------

keyboard (25.01.2013), Գալաթեա (25.01.2013), Ձայնալար (27.01.2013), Նաիրուհի (03.02.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Թեմայում քննարկումները չէին շեղվի ֆիլմից, եթե Քիբորդը չգրեր 
> 
> Բայց դե ոնց որ ամեն ինչ հանդարտվում է


դա տի շտո  :LOL:  դու էլ առիթը չկորցրիր քո թեմային չվերաբերվող գրառումների վրա սպիտակ սավան փռելու:

Թեման չէր շեղվի, եթե.
1. Իմ գրածը ընդունվեր ադեկվատ և համարժեք սերիալը և դրա ազդեցությունը քննարկելու համար
2.Ամեն թեմային չվերաբերվող գրառում ջնջվեր ու տուգանվեր
3.Վերանար էն տենդենցը, որ մարդ մի բանը մի քանի թեմայում տարբեր կոնֆիգուրացիաներով գրում ա, քանզի իրա իմացածը դրոշակ սարքած ամեն անգամ ուզումա մցնի մեր աչքը
4.Թեմայում գրառում անելուց առաջ, գրառում անողը սկսզբում մտածեր, հետո գրեր, մտածեր, արդյոք ինքը ասելիք ունի ու բլթ չի անի, ալ ասածը արժեք կունենա:
5.Գարեգին Նժդեհի մասին գրեթե 2 էջ զբաղեցնող Մալխասի ու Դավիթի գրառումները անպատասխան մնաին ու իրանք էլ գիտակցեին, որ թեման չեմ ստեղծել, որ իրանց անհետաքրքրի ու իմաստ չարտահայտող գրառումները կարդամ
6.Որ իմ կարծիքը օսմանյան կայսրության մասին ընդունվեր ոչ թե թուրքերի գովերգում, այլ հետաքրքրություն, ինչ-որ տեղ նախանձ, որ իրանք հիմա էդքան հարուստ են, մենք ընդամենը մի բուռ հող ունենք
7. ու սենց կարելի ա անվերջ կետեր շարել, բայց դե ակումբում էլ ոչ մոդեր ա մնացել, ոչ էլ ադեկվատ մարդ գրեթե
Բարի քննարկումներ, մոդերատորներին կխնդրեմ փակել թեման, ակումբը հերթական ախտից զերծ պահելու համար:

----------


## Ամպ

> Նայեցի 20 րոպե առաջին սերիայից: Առայժմ ոչ մի ցանկություն չկա, որպեսզի դիտեմ շարունակությունը: Միջին մակարդակից ցածր սերիալ է, էսպիսի ֆիլմ մեր Հրաչ Քեշիշյանն էլ կնկարի: Եթե համեմատեմ իմ տեսած վերջին սերիալի` «Գահերի խաղ» - ի հետ, ստիպված կլինեմ մի մեծ անդունդ դնել նրանց միջև: 10 բալանոց սիստեմով կգնահատեի այսպես՝ «Գահերի խաղը» - 7, «Հոյակապ դար» - 2.5: Ռեժիսորը չի կարողացել ստեղծել 1520 թվականի մթնոլորտը: Դերասանների մեծ մասը, հատկապես երիտասարդ աղջիկները, չեն համապատասխանում իրենց դերերին: Եթե հատուկ չշեշտվի, որ գործողությունները ծավալվում են 16-րդ դարում, դերասանների խաղից ոչ մի կերպ գլխի չես ընկնի, որ 21-րդ դարը չէ:  Հատկապես անհաջող է ընտրված սուլթան Սուլեյմանի դերասանը: Դեմքի ապուշ արտահայտություն, արքայական վեհության բացակայություն, աչքերի մեջ բացարձակ դատարկություն: Մինրդեռ դա եղել է իր ժամանակների մեծագույն տիրակալը, իսկ թուրք սուլթանների մեջ գուցե լավագույնը, ով գրեթե պարտություն չի կրել և նվաճել է այն ամենը ինչ հնարավոր է եղել: Ցավոք ոչ մի լավ բան չեմ կարող ասել նաև ֆիլմի երաժշտության մասին: Այն կարծիքն ունեմ, որ թուրքական կինոյի երաժշտությունը շատ ավելի լավն է:  80 ականներին մի ֆիլմ էին ցուցադրում՝ «королек птичка певчая», Երբ բանակում ծառայելուս տարիներին (1988-90) դաշնամուրի վրա նվագում էի այդ ֆիլմի երաժշտությունը, բոլորին շատ դուր էր գալիս, իսկ ադրբեջանցիները պարզապես խելքահան էին լինում: Իրոք շատ լավ երաժշտություն էր, կարող եք համացանցից ներբեռնել և լսել: Ընդհանրացնելով կասեմ հետևյալը. տվյալ սերիալն ինձ չտվեց այն ինչն ակնկալում էի՝ պատկերացում Թուրքիայի 16-րդ դարի կենցաղի և կուլտուրայի մասին: Ովքեր տեսել են ողջ սերիալը կամ դրա մեծ մասը ու կասեն, որ ֆիլմը հետագայում ավելի լավ է նկարահանված, կշարունակեմ դիտել: Իսկ այս պահին այն կարծիքն ունեմ, որ չարժե այս ֆիլմի վրա ժամանակ ծախսել:


Malxas, դու էլ նենց համեմատություններ կանես: «Գահերի խաղի» մասին խոսել ընդհանրապես պետք չէր: Դա լրիվ ուրիշ որակ ա՝ բոլոր տեսանկյուններից: Հրաչ Քեշիշյանին մեջ գցելն էլ էր անիմաստ: Էս մարդը նույնիսկ չի կարողանում 4 րոպեանոց մի նենց կլիպ նկարահանի, որ կարողանաս մինչև վերջ նայել, ինչ մնաց քո ասած միջինից ցածր մակարդակի սերիալի ռեժիսոր լինի:
Ավելի լավ է՝ քո հավանած королек-ը վերանայես, իսկ էս սերիալի վրա էլ ժամանակ մի ծախսի. նույն ձևով շարունակվում ա:

----------

keyboard (26.01.2013), Արէա (26.01.2013)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ինձ տհաճորեն զարմացրեց այն փաստը, որ սլավոն Ալեքսանդրայի դերը խաղում է ակնհայտ թուրքական դիմագծերով աղջիկ։ Ուժեղ դիսսոնանս է առաջացնում։

----------

keyboard (26.01.2013)

----------


## Malxas

Բայց ես այդպիսի բան ե՞մ ասել: 
Ես ընդամենը ասել եմ, հարգարժան թուրքական սերիալներ նայողներ, էդքան հեշտ կուտ մի կերեք: Նայում եք նայեք, իմացեք թե ով է մեր թշնամին, մի մոռացեք ով են դրանք, բայց մի հիացեք, թե վայ էս ինչ լավն են, ինչ մեծահոգի են, որովհետեև նրանց օրոք եկեղեցի ենք կառուցել ու մի կղզի էլ նվեր են տվել մեզ:




> Մալխաս ջան, քու ցավը տանեմ, զգում ես, որ մանրից բացվում ես  Արդեն ֆուտբոլ չէ, королек էլ ես նայել, երաժշտությունն ել ես նվագել, պահ-պահ-պահ: Մի քիչ էլ ու կպարզվի, որ մուղամի մեծ սիրահար ես: Ընգեր, կատակ-կատակ, ասածս էն ա, որ տենց ռադիկալ ռազմահայրենասիրական հայտարարություններ անել, ծիպա որ էս սերիալը նայի թուրքերին սիրում ա, տնով տեղով թուրքական արվեստի մոլի երկրպագուներ են, բլա բլա, իրոք չի կարելի:

----------

Lion (26.01.2013), Արէա (26.01.2013)

----------


## Malxas

> Malxas, դու էլ նենց համեմատություններ կանես: «Գահերի խաղի» մասին խոսել ընդհանրապես պետք չէր: Դա լրիվ ուրիշ որակ ա՝ բոլոր տեսանկյուններից: Հրաչ Քեշիշյանին մեջ գցելն էլ էր անիմաստ: Էս մարդը նույնիսկ չի կարողանում 4 րոպեանոց մի նենց կլիպ նկարահանի, որ կարողանաս մինչև վերջ նայել, ինչ մնաց քո ասած միջինից ցածր մակարդակի սերիալի ռեժիսոր լինի:
> Ավելի լավ է՝ քո հավանած королек-ը վերանայես, իսկ էս սերիալի վրա էլ ժամանակ մի ծախսի. նույն ձևով շարունակվում ա:


Ես ոչ թե королек-ն եմ հավանել, այլ այդ ֆիլմի երաժշտությունը: Պետք չէ նեղանալ, որ քեզ դուր եկած սերիալը ինձ դուր չի եկել:

----------


## Malxas

Քո այս գրառումն էլ ինձ համար է անհետաքրքիր և իմաստ չպարունակող:




> դա տի շտո  դու էլ առիթը չկորցրիր քո թեմային չվերաբերվող գրառումների վրա սպիտակ սավան փռելու:
> 
> Թեման չէր շեղվի, եթե.
> 1. Իմ գրածը ընդունվեր ադեկվատ և համարժեք սերիալը և դրա ազդեցությունը քննարկելու համար
> 2.Ամեն թեմային չվերաբերվող գրառում ջնջվեր ու տուգանվեր
> 3.Վերանար էն տենդենցը, որ մարդ մի բանը մի քանի թեմայում տարբեր կոնֆիգուրացիաներով գրում ա, քանզի իրա իմացածը դրոշակ սարքած ամեն անգամ ուզումա մցնի մեր աչքը
> 4.Թեմայում գրառում անելուց առաջ, գրառում անողը սկսզբում մտածեր, հետո գրեր, մտածեր, արդյոք ինքը ասելիք ունի ու բլթ չի անի, ալ ասածը արժեք կունենա:
> 5.Գարեգին Նժդեհի մասին գրեթե 2 էջ զբաղեցնող Մալխասի ու Դավիթի գրառումները անպատասխան մնաին ու իրանք էլ գիտակցեին, որ թեման չեմ ստեղծել, որ իրանց անհետաքրքրի ու իմաստ չարտահայտող գրառումները կարդամ
> 6.Որ իմ կարծիքը օսմանյան կայսրության մասին ընդունվեր ոչ թե թուրքերի գովերգում, այլ հետաքրքրություն, ինչ-որ տեղ նախանձ, որ իրանք հիմա էդքան հարուստ են, մենք ընդամենը մի բուռ հող ունենք
> ...

----------


## keyboard

> Քո այս գրառումն էլ ինձ համար է անհետաքրքիր և իմաստ չպարունակող:



Եթե նպատակդ, իմ ասածին արժանի հակահարված տալն էր, ասեմ` չստացվեց:
Հիմա հիմնավորմրեմ թե ինչու. եթե հիշողությունս ինձ չի դավաճանում, թեմայում քո գրառումներին անձամբ քեզ վերաբերվող կարծեմ չեմ անդրադարձել, ու դու էլ ուզես չուզես պիտի համաձայնես, որ գրառումներիդ մեծամասնությունը անձնական երկխոսություն է ու անիմաստ: Գուցե, քեզ համար շատ իմաստալից է և դու դրանք մտքի հանճար ես  համարում, բայց թեման ես եմ բացել ու ես գիտեմ թե իմ բացած թեմայում որ գրառումն է իմաստ արտահայտում:
Էսքանով հանդեձ, քո անիմաստ գրառումներին չարձագանքելով ես այսպեսասած ապացուցել եմ, որ դրանք գոնե ինձ համար անհետաքրքիր ու իմաստ չպարունակող
 են: 
Իսկ դու իմ գրառմանը մեջբերելով արձագանքել ես, հետևություն գրռումս քեզ ինչ-որ բան ասել,տվել կամ հետաքրքրություն ա ներկայացրել:
Բարի քննարկումներ:

----------

Տրիբուն (26.01.2013)

----------


## Malxas

Այս թեմայում հստակ արտահայտել եմ իմ կարծիքը, այլևս ասելիք չունեմ: 
Նեղված ես երևում ինձանից, բայց որ լավ մտածես՝ առանձնապես պատճառ չունես:
Այլևս այս թեմայում գրառում չեմ անելու:
Բարի քննարկումներ:




> Եթե նպատակդ, իմ ասածին արժանի հակահարված տալն էր, ասեմ` չստացվեց:
> Հիմա հիմնավորմրեմ թե ինչու. եթե հիշողությունս ինձ չի դավաճանում, թեմայում քո գրառումներին անձամբ քեզ վերաբերվող կարծեմ չեմ անդրադարձել, ու դու էլ ուզես չուզես պիտի համաձայնես, որ գրառումներիդ մեծամասնությունը անձնական երկխոսություն է ու անիմաստ: Գուցե, քեզ համար շատ իմաստալից է և դու դրանք մտքի հանճար ես  համարում, բայց թեման ես եմ բացել ու ես գիտեմ թե իմ բացած թեմայում որ գրառումն է իմաստ արտահայտում:
> Էսքանով հանդեձ, քո անիմաստ գրառումներին չարձագանքելով ես այսպեսասած ապացուցել եմ, որ դրանք գոնե ինձ համար անհետաքրքիր ու իմաստ չպարունակող
>  են: 
> Իսկ դու իմ գրառմանը մեջբերելով արձագանքել ես, հետևություն գրռումս քեզ ինչ-որ բան ասել,տվել կամ հետաքրքրություն ա ներկայացրել:
> Բարի քննարկումներ:

----------


## Դավիթ

_Գարեգին Նժդեհի մասին գրեթե 2 էջ զբաղեցնող Մալխասի ու Դավիթի գրառումները անպատասխան մնաին ու իրանք էլ գիտակցեին, որ թեման չեմ ստեղծել, որ իրանց անհետաքրքրի ու իմաստ չարտահայտող գրառումները կարդամ_

Ապեր, էդ դեռ հարցա` ով պետք ա տուգանվի:

Հավես չկա խորանալու, չեմ էլ նկատել, որ Նժդեհի թեման քոնն էր: ՈՒշադիր կլինեմ, որ ստեղծածդ թեմաները շրջանցեմ:

----------

boooooooom (26.01.2013), Malxas (26.01.2013), Մինա (26.01.2013)

----------


## keyboard

Էս թեման մի հատ էլ ծաղկացնեմ  :Smile: 

Սերաիներից մեկում, դեպի Թավրիզ արշավանքների ժամանակ, կարծեմ, շեշտվում ա, որ "прибыл губернатор азербайджана", բայց լավ ա, որ սերիալ նայող կոնտինգենտը, համենայդեպս ռուսները, լավ գիտեն, որ էդ ժամանակ ադրբեջան չի եղել ու ադրբեջանը ընդամենը մի հարյուրամյանկի պատմություն ունի ու ամենակայֆն էն էր, որ ռուսներից մեկը отзыв-ներում գրել էր, որ լավ պրոպագանդայան, բայց չի ստացվել, քանի որ շեշտվող ադրբեջանը ընդամենը քաղաք ա պարսկաստանում, որտեղ երբեք ու ոչ մի ազերի չի ապրել:
Նենց որ ժող ջան, ինչքան էս սերաիլը թուրքական պրոպագանդայա, էնքան էլ հակապրոպագանդայա  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ, հարց ա դրված, որ այդ քաղաքի անունը շուտով պիտի փոխվի  :Smile:

----------


## Valentina

Երեկ առաջին 2 սերիան առանց ընդմիջման նայեցի, հետաքրքիր էր: Ավելի շատ պալալտական ներքին կյանքն ա դեռ ներկայցվում: Չգիտեմ ինչքանը կնայեմ, բայց դեռ կշարունակեմ, տեսնեմ երբվանից ա դառնում ձանձրացնող:

----------

keyboard (02.02.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

էսօր նոր էս թեման նկատեցի.
մի հատ էլ ես ասեմ.
թուրքական շորեր հագնում ենք, թուրքական սապոնաշամպույներով լողանում ու լվացվում ենք, թուրքական ծամոն ծամում ենք, հլը մի բան էլ. հոգու էն ամենամութ ու թաքնված մասում էլ լսում ենք թուրքկական ելևեջներ: Ու էսքանից հետո կակոյ նիբուդ սերիլաը կարող ա հայրենասիրության կամ հայրենադավության ինչ որ նշույլնե՞ր արտահայտի:Ով հավես/ցանկություն/ ունի թող նայի. վերջիվերջո գալուբոյ եվրոպա ենք գնում:Անձամբ ես չեմ նայի. ժամանակ ունենայի թառլան ««death note» կնայեի, որ հազիվ 3 օրը մեկ նոր մի սերիա եմ նայում:

Հ.Գ. հիշեցնեմ, որ սա ուղղակի կարծիք էր :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

Սարսափելի ոչինչ չկա, որ հայերը թուրքական ֆիլմ դիտեն. ավելին` օգուտ կա, եթե ուղեղները աշխատում են: Օրինակ ինձ համար ամենահետաքրքիր մասը պրոպագանդան է, որը առկա է թուրքական բոլոր ֆիլմերում: Ինձ հետաքրքիր է, թե որ մեխին են խփում: Այս ֆիլմից 5-6 սերիա եմ դիտել, որտեղ ընդամենը Սուլեյմանին փորձում են լրիվ ուրիշ կերպ ներկայացնել, բայց դե պատմությունը լավ գիտի, թե ով է Սուլեյմանը: Իսկ վերնագիրն էլ հենց պրոպագանդայի համար է, էլի` հոյակապ դար :ՃՃ

----------

boooooooom (04.02.2013), Malxas (03.02.2013), Նաիրուհի (03.02.2013)

----------


## dvgray

դիտել եմ 2 սերիա: 
ասեմ, որ Սուլեյմանի մասին ինֆոն լիքն է, ու այս 2 սերիայում ոչինչ հակասող դեռ չեմ տեսել ընդունված փաստերին: 

որպես սերիալ, բավականին լավն է:
եթե համեմատենք հոլիվուդյան սերիալենրի հետ, ապա ժանրային իմաստով  կարող եմ համեմատել ասենք հոլիվուդյան "Հռոմ"-ի հետ, որը նայել եմ ամբողջովին: թուրքականը իմ վրա թողել է շատ անգամ ավելի լավ տպավորություն: 
նախ- չկա հոլիվուդյան ֆիլմերին հատուկ  վուլգար սեքսը, "անհիմն" քամակը և այլ տեղերը /աննպատակ/ բացելը...  ու վայրենությունը: պատկերացնում եմ, թե հոլիվուդում եթե սա նկարեին, սրանից ինչ դուրս կգար  :LOL: : եթե խեղճ Սպարտակին սենց այլանդակել են --- ֆիլմի կեսը ոռները բաց աննպատակ ֆռֆռում են, մյուս կեսը իրար մորթում, ապա Սուլթանի հարեմը միայն պատկերացնել կարելի է, թե ինչ կնկարեին ամերիկացիք  :LOL:   :LOL: 

գեղարվեստական իմաստով բավականին լավ է: հոլիվուդցիների պես կամերան աննպատակ, մեծ արագությամբ չի  ֆռֆռում, ցուցադրվում է դերասանական խաղը, որով թուքերը մի քանի անգամ գերազանցում են հոլիվուդյան խեղկատակներին: 

սերիալի համար մինուս է , որ բավականին երկար է քաշում ամեն մի սերիայի տևողությունը: առաջինը կարծեմ 1 ժամ 40 րոպե էր...

լսել եմ, որ թուրքերը ուզում են հոլիվուդի և բոլիվուդի նման մի բան էլ իրանք ստեղծեն: եթե ստացվի, ապա շատ օգտակար բան կլինի, հատկապես միջին արևելքի /հատկապես աարաբական աշխարհի/ համար, քանի որ արդեն շատերին լրիվ զզվացրել է հոլիվուդը իրա էշությամբ...  էլ չեմ ասում քաղաքական պատվերներով , իսկ բորիվուդը մենակ հնդիկների ու էտ ռեգիոնի համար ա նկարում ու թքած ունի մնացած աշխարհի վրա  :Wink:

----------

keyboard (04.02.2013), Valentina (04.02.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> դիտել եմ 2 սերիա: 
> ասեմ, որ Սուլեյմանի մասին ինֆոն լիքն է, ու այս 2 սերիայում ոչինչ հակասող դեռ չեմ տեսել ընդունված փաստերին:


Դիվ բարի գալուստ, պակաս կար  քո ադեկվատ ու անաչառ գրառումների:  :Wink:

----------

dvgray (05.02.2013)

----------


## dvgray

հասա 10 սերիաին: մի հատ կարևոր զուգահեռ : սուլթանի հարեմը ոնց որ Հայաստանիր քաղաքական դաշտը լինի: ոչ մի տարբերություն: բոլոը պարապ-սարապ չգիտեն օրները ոնց լցեն, ու սպասում են թե ով ա մի բան ասելու որ տժժան: մեկ էլ , Աստված /Ալլախ չանի, եթե հանկարծ Սուլթանին մի բան լինի, լրիվ անտեր են մնալու: Բորոլով, - առաջին կնիկ, երկրորդ կնիկ... տասերորդ կնկա ծառան... էտ ծառայի ծառան...  :LOL: 
հա,ու մեկ էլ, իրար մայրիկ են լացացնում, մենակ թե ընենց անեն, որ իրանք Սուլթանից հղիանան: ... չնայած, էտ էլ ասնավանի չի, որ իրա հետ Սուլթանը նորից կուզենա ակողնի:

իսկական  հայկական քաղաքական կյանք ու կենցաղ:

----------

Ariadna (10.03.2013), Freeman (23.02.2013), keyboard (23.02.2013), Աթեիստ (23.02.2013), Տրիբուն (24.02.2013)

----------


## dvgray

հասա 15 -ին: հիրավի, կնոջ  վրեժխնդրությանը, պրագմատիկ-ցինիկ-նյութապաշտությանը  ու վերջաապես դաժանությանը մենակ Սուլթանը կարող է դիմանալ, իրա անսահմանափակ իշխանությամբ: Սակայն այդ իշխանությունն էլ գառանտ չէ: ինչ՞ պատերազմ ու արհավիրք... հավաքի մի քանի կնոջը իրար գլխի, ու բոլոր զգայարաններտ փակի,  ... 
չէս դիմանա, կխելագարվես, պատերազմենրի բովով անցած տղամարդ արարած... 

ու ընդանրապես, ի տարբերություն տղամարդու, ինչքան ճղճիմ, չնչին են կանայք երբ հավաքական են

----------

Ariadna (10.03.2013), keyboard (08.03.2013)

----------


## Dayana

Ժողովուրդ ջան, կներեք, ոչ մի գրառում չեմ կարդացել, միայն վերնագրից դատելով՝ բոլոր երգերը երգել եք, մնացել ա սարի սմբուլը?

----------

keyboard (08.03.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, կներեք, ոչ մի գրառում չեմ կարդացել, միայն վերնագրից դատելով՝ բոլոր երգերը երգել եք, մնացել ա սարի սմբուլը?


Ամ, սարի սմբուլն էլ ենք երգել, էսի կրկներգն ա

----------


## Valentina

Քանի որ թեման էլի մեյդան եկավ, ես էլ շուտվանից հա ուզում եմ մի երկու բառ էլ գրել ստեղ, արտահայտվեմ.
Հասել  եմ 25-րդ սերիան, 5-րդ սերիաից հետո առաջ տալով եմ նայում, որովհետև թեմայում արդեն մի քանի անգամ նշվեց որ քիչ մը ձգած են սերիաները: Դե ամեն մեկը ժամ ու կես ա, իսկ ես ուզում եմ միանգամից շատ ինֆորմացիա ստանալ կարճ ժամանկում:
Ժող մի բան ասեմ էլի, Ալեքսանդրան որ 3-րդ սերիայում հղիացավ, 4-րդում հղի էր, 5-րդում ազատվեց, ես ապշած էի. դե հայակականի դեպքում 9 ամիս հղի ցույց կտաին խեղճին  :Jpit: 
Սերիալի սկզբից էլ ինձ ավելի շատ պալատական ինտրիգներին են հետաքրքրել, ստացվել ա իրանց մոտ հանդիսատեսին գրավել:
Ժող, նայում եմ բոլոր երկիրիների ֆորումներում նմանատիպ թեմայում քննարկվում են սերիալի հերոսներին, նրանց պահվածքը, դերասական խաղը, մեր թեման գնում Էտ սերիալը նայելը ազգային դավաճանություն ա թե չէ:

----------

Ariadna (10.03.2013), dvgray (09.03.2013), keyboard (08.03.2013), Ամպ (09.03.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Քանի որ թեման էլի մեյդան եկավ, ես էլ շուտվանից հա ուզում եմ մի երկու բառ էլ գրել ստեղ, արտահայտվեմ.
> Հասել  եմ 25-րդ սերիան, 5-րդ սերիաից հետո առաջ տալով եմ նայում, որովհետև թեմայում արդեն մի քանի անգամ նշվեց որ քիչ մը ձգած են սերիաները: Դե ամեն մեկը ժամ ու կես ա, իսկ ես ուզում եմ միանգամից շատ ինֆորմացիա ստանալ կարճ ժամանկում:
> Ժող մի բան ասեմ էլի, Ալեքսանդրան որ 3-րդ սերիայում հղիացավ, 4-րդում հղի էր, 5-րդում ազատվեց, ես ապշած էի. դե հայակականի դեպքում 9 ամիս հղի ցույց կտաին խեղճին 
> Սերիալի սկզբից էլ ինձ ավելի շատ պալատական ինտրիգներին են հետաքրքրել, ստացվել ա իրանց մոտ հանդիսատեսին գրավել:
> Ժող, նայում եմ բոլոր երկիրիների ֆորումներում նմանատիպ թեմայում քննարկվում են սերիալի հերոսներին, նրանց պահվածքը, դերասական խաղը, մեր թեման գնում Էտ սերիալը նայելը ազգային դավաճանություն ա թե չէ:


իմ համար էլ բավականին հետաքրքիր է հարեմը... շատ լավ է ներկայացված կանանց ձգտումները

ես էլ էի կարծում, որ սերիաների տևողությունը շատ երկար է: սակայն հիմա մի ուրիշ բան եմ նկատել: հենց ըտենց, շատ դանդաղ գործելով ֆիլմի ստեղծողները ինձ բավականին մտցրեցին էն ժամանակաշրջանի մեջ: ոնց որ էն ժամանակ "Ժամանակը" ըտենց էր շարժվում:

հայրենասերներին ասեմ, որ օսմանները բավականին լավ են եղել մեր պապերի- հարերիս հետ: նույնիսկ շատ ավելի լավ, քան պարսիկներչը ու ռուսները միասին վերցրած : ժամանակն ա, որ ցանկացողները աչքերներ բացեն...
Օրինակ-  ամբողջ ռուսական ու պարսկական կայսրություններում պետական ծառայության մեջ երբևէ Նուբար փաշաին դիրքով հավասար ՀԱՅ մարդ չի եղել :

----------

keyboard (09.03.2013), Valentina (09.03.2013)

----------


## Valentina

Ժող. 3րդ սեզոնն եմ փնտրում, (75-րդ սերիայից սկսած) ցանկալի ա "Домашний"-ի թարգմանությամբ:
Լինի օնլայն կամ տոռենտով: Կարող ա լինքով օգնեիք?

----------


## keyboard

> Ժող. 3րդ սեզոնն եմ փնտրում, (75-րդ սերիայից սկսած) ցանկալի ա "Домашний"-ի թարգմանությամբ:
> Լինի օնլայն կամ տոռենտով: Կարող ա լինքով օգնեիք?


http://bigcinema.tv/series/velikolep...sem-yzyil.html

"Домашний"-ի թարգմանությունը շատ հաջող ա, բայց ես 3-րդ սեզոնը ոչ մի տեղ չեմ հանդիպել դամաշնիով, տորենտով էլ քաշեցի nnm-club.ru-ից, բայց մեկա Turok1990 -ի թարգմանությամբ ա, իսկ էս մի թարգամնությունը առավելություն ունի, արանքում թուրքերեն բառերը լսվում են, նենց հեշտա սովորվում: :Wink:

----------

Valentina (06.04.2013)

----------


## dvgray

էս սերիալը նայելուց ավելի որոշակի ա դառնում էն, որ իրականում թուրք ասածը մի խառը բան ա: ու դա ազգային հատկանիշ չի, այլ ավելի շուտ պետության պատկանելիություն:
փաստորեն թուրքը, դա մեր պատկերացմամբ ազգ չէ, այլ ընդամենը այդ պետության քաղաքացի: ոնց որ բյուզանդացին էր: ու թուրքրեը շատ ավելի առաջ են գնացել: իրանք փաստորեն մինչև Սուլեյմանը լավ պաշպանում էին պետական բարձրագույն իշխանավորին տարբեր տիպի ճնշումներից: շատ հաջող ու պաշպանված պետական կառավարման ձև էր: ահա թե ինչու էին նաև Օսմանյան պետությունը տիրում: շատ հզոր կառույց էին ստեղծել: հետաքրիքր է, թե ո՞վ է հիմնել այն ժամանակվա համար համարյա իդեալական այսպիսի կառավարման ստրուկտուրան:

----------

keyboard (09.04.2013)

----------


## Valentina

Սերիաներից մեկում հնչում էր մի երգ, զգացվում էր որ թուրքերեն չի, սլավոնական որևէ լեզվով է:

"Ой у гаю при Дунаю" ուկրաինական ազգային երգ է, ունի տարբեր կատարումներ, սա սերիալի տարբերակը.




Վիքիպեդիան հաստատում է, որ դա  Միլա Յովովիչի կատարումն է: 

Հղում

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
З дитинства займалася вокалом і грою на фортепіано, грою на електрогітарі — з 13 років, а звукозаписом — з 15 років. Усього Мілла записала два альбоми. На першому:The Divine Comedy записано українську народну пісню «Ой у гаю, при Дунаю» у її виконанні; у 1993 саундтреку до фільму «Під кайфом у сум'ятті» — її пісню «Пісня Чужинця» (англ. The Alien Song). Розпочати музичну кар'єру їй допомагав музикант Кріс Бреннер


Եվս 2 կատարում.

----------

keyboard (15.05.2013)

----------


## keyboard

*Valentina*  ջան, բնականաբար պիտի ուկրաիներեն էլ լիներ, քանզի Hyuram Sultan նույն ինքը ուկրաինուհի Ալեքսանդրան կամ որոշ պատմական աղբյուրներով Ռոքսալանան, բազմիցս երգել է երեխաներին քնեցնելիս ուկրաիներեն երգեր:
Մի երաժշտություն էլ կա ֆիլմում, Իբրահիմ փաշայի ջութակի կատարումն է, որը նվագել է նրա մայրը, իսկ Իբրահիմը շնունդով Պարգա-ից է և այդ երաժշտությունն էլ չի թուրքական:
Էս ֆիլմը նայելը ապացուցում ա, որ թուրքերը սեփական գրեթե ոչինչ չեն ունեցել, անգամ իրենց գեղեցկությունն ու մշակույթը շատ դեպքերում գալիս է այլ ազգերից ստրկության բերված ստրուկների մշակութային պատմություններից ու ուղղորդումներից:

----------

Valentina (15.05.2013)

----------


## Valentina

> *Valentina*  ջան, բնականաբար պիտի ուկրաիներեն էլ լիներ, քանզի Hyuram Sultan նույն ինքը ուկրաինուհի Ալեքսանդրան կամ որոշ պատմական աղբյուրներով Ռոքսալանան, բազմիցս երգել է երեխաներին քնեցնելիս ուկրաիներեն երգեր:
> Մի երաժշտություն էլ կա ֆիլմում, Իբրահիմ փաշայի ջութակի կատարումն է, որը նվագել է նրա մայրը, իսկ Իբրահիմը շնունդով Պարգա-ից է և այդ երաժշտությունն էլ չի թուրքական:
> Էս ֆիլմը նայելը ապացուցում ա, որ թուրքերը սեփական գրեթե ոչինչ չեն ունեցել, անգամ իրենց գեղեցկությունն ու մշակույթը շատ դեպքերում գալիս է այլ ազգերից ստրկության բերված ստրուկների մշակութային պատմություններից ու ուղղորդումներից:


Այ որ սա էլ ա ուկրաինական օրորոցային, էսօր եմ հայտնաբերել: Բառերին շատ ուշադրություն չէի դարձրել, երևի մի քիչ կլորացնելով են երգում, ինձ թվացել էր թուքերեն ա:




Ջութակը սա նկատի ունես?




Մի քիչ խաղեր են ավելացնում, ու իրանցով անում բոլոր երաժշտությունները:

----------

keyboard (15.05.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Այ որ սա էլ ա ուկրաինական օրորոցային, էսօր եմ հայտնաբերել: Բառերին շատ ուշադրություն չէի դարձրել, երևի մի քիչ կլորացնելով են երգում, ինձ թվացել էր թուքերեն ա:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ջութակը սա նկատի ունես?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ինչ էլ գտար տնաշեն, լրիվ իմ ասածներն են, ջութակն էլ օրորոցայինն էլ, վաղուց էի նկատել, բայց չէի ֆայմել գրեմ:
Ջութակի պահն էլ Իբրահիմն ա պատմում կարծեմ Հաթիջե սուլթանին,որ իր մայրն է նվագել իր համար այդ երաժշտությունը, իսկ Իբրահիմի մահապատժից հետո  Հաթիջան ասում էր, որ ոչ մի կերպ չի կարողանում ավարտին հասցնել կատարումը:
Ջութակի կատարմուը ֆիլմում առաջին անգամ լսեցի Սութանի և Հյուրամի սիրո գիշեր ունենալու սերայում, երբ Հյուրամի հարցին, թե ինչ հիասքանչ երաժշտություն է, սուլթանը պատասխանում է, որ Իբրահիմ փաշան է նվագում իրենց համար:
Իդեպ Իբրահիմ փաշայի դերասանը նաև երգիչ/երգահան է, եթե չեմ սխալվում, ֆիլմում իր երգերից էլ կա  :Smile:

----------

Valentina (15.05.2013)

----------


## Valentina

Ինձ  շատ դուր եկավ էն երաժշտությունը, երբ Խատիջեն ջութակ նվագել էր սովորում.
Տեսնես սա որտեղից են վերցրել  :Xeloq: 


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

keyboard (15.05.2013)

----------


## Lion

••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
Мыльные оперы – отличное средство для отвлечения населения от ежедневных житейских проблем. А в некоторых случаях – продуманная до мелочей пропаганда *фальшивых исторических реалий*, как, например, турецкий сериал «Великолепный век». Следя за страстями, царящими в роскошных чертогах, слушая безупречно выстроенные диалоги *«*благородных*»* османов, зарубежный обыватель вряд ли задается вопросами, откуда взялась такая роскошь, и *на чьей крови* создавалось все это великолепие.

*Պանդուխտ*

----------

Malxas (12.08.2014)

----------


## Marduk

dvgray

Օսմանյան կայսրության պետական ստրուկտուրան ստեղծվել է բյուզանդական փորձի վրա, նախկին բյուզանդացի մասնագետների կողմից։ Բյուզանդական կայսրությունը իր հերթին Հռոմեական պետական ավանդույթների հիման վրա էր առաջացել, արդյունքում կարանք ասենք, որ մոտ 1500 տարվա պետական ավանդույթները փոխանցվել էին Օսմաններին։

----------


## Lion

> էս սերիալը նայելուց ավելի որոշակի ա դառնում էն, որ իրականում թուրք ասածը մի խառը բան ա: ու դա ազգային հատկանիշ չի, այլ ավելի շուտ պետության պատկանելիություն:
> փաստորեն թուրքը, դա մեր պատկերացմամբ ազգ չէ, այլ ընդամենը այդ պետության քաղաքացի: ոնց որ բյուզանդացին էր: ու թուրքրեը շատ ավելի առաջ են գնացել: իրանք փաստորեն մինչև Սուլեյմանը լավ պաշպանում էին պետական բարձրագույն իշխանավորին տարբեր տիպի ճնշումներից: շատ հաջող ու պաշպանված պետական կառավարման ձև էր: ահա թե ինչու էին նաև Օսմանյան պետությունը տիրում: շատ հզոր կառույց էին ստեղծել: հետաքրիքր է, թե ո՞վ է հիմնել այն ժամանակվա համար համարյա իդեալական այսպիսի կառավարման ստրուկտուրան:


Մի փոքրիկ դիտարկում այս մասին - իսլամական բոլոր երկրներում էլ միշտ փորձեր եղել են ստեղծել կենտրոնացված միապետություններ: Քանի որ միշտ, տրադիցիոն, իսլամական երկրներում մեծ է եղել քոչվոր տարրի դերը (բեդվիններ, տարաբնույթ թուրքական քոչվոր ցեղեր և այլն), ամուր է եղել այն միապետի դիրքը, որը կարողացել է այս քոչվոր տարրին հակադրել որևէ այլ ռեալ ուժ, քանի որ պատմությունը միանշանակ ցույց է տվել - քոչվոր տարրը ինքնին դեստրուկտիվ է կենտրոնացված միապետության համար, միշտ էլ տարբեր ցեղախմբի ղեկավարներ կգտնվեն, որոնք մի կողմից ձեռքի տակ ռազմունակ ուժեր կունենա, մյուս կողմից էլ բավարար փառասիրություն, որ իրենք իրենց կամ իրենց հովանու տակ իշխող տոհմից մեկին առաջ քաշեն և, ելնելով կենտրոնական իշխանության դեմ, առնվազն ցնցեն կենտրոնացված իշխանությանը: Սա համարենք աքսիոմա:

Եվ այսպես, բոլոր ժամանակների իսլամական իշխանավորները, նույնիսկ եթե իշխանության գան քոչվորների "սրերի ուժով", ձգտել են, հանուն իրենց իշխանության կայունության կտրվել նրանցից, ձեռքի տակ *այլ* ուժ ունենալ: Իսլամի միջնադարյան պատմության ընթացքում, կոպիտ ասած 622-ից 1622 թվերը, ոչ մի այլ հաջող բան չի հորինվել, քան այն, որ իսլամական տիրակալները փորձել են քոչվոր տարրին հակադրել իրենց սեփական վարձկան ուժերին, ի դեմս տարաբնույթ *գույլամների, մամլյուքների և այլն:* Սակայն այս մոդելը երբեք էլ չի լուծել խնդիրը լրիվ չափով, քանի որ միջին գուլյամը կամ մամլյուքը, լինելով ավելի լավը, քան քոչվոր ռազմիկը, անհամեմատ _թանկ էր նստում_ իր տիրակալի վրա և սա ոչ մի կերպ թույլ չէր տալիս գուլյամների մասսայական բանակ ստեղծել: Համեմատության համար նշենք օրինակ, որ X դարում Բյուզանդիայի ահեղ հակառակորդ Սեյֆ-էդ-Դուլան, որը տիրում էր Հյուսիսային ու կենտրոնական Սիրիայի և Հյուսիսային ու կենտրոնական Իրաքին և կարողանում էր մարտադաշտ հանել մի քանի տասնյակ հազար ռազմիկ, ուներ ընդամենեը առավելագույնը... 600 գուլյամ: 

Հիշատակված մոդելը երբեմն ձգտում էին բարելավվել այն բանի հաշվին, որ այս կամ այն կազմակերպչական կամ ռազմական միջոցառումներով *վերացնում կամ մինիմումի էին հասցնում* քոչվոր տարրի դերը, հատկապես բանակում: Օրինակ, մեր հարազատ Կիլիկիայի թագավորության հակառակորդ Մամլուքյան սուլթանությունը 1260-ական թվականներին փորձեց հրաժարվել "քոչվորներից" ու հենվել զուտ *մամլյուքների* (գուլյամների "օպցիա" արած տարբերակն է) վրա, սակայն պարզվեց, որ նույնիսկ այնպիսի հզոր տարածքեր, ինչպիսիք էին Սիրիան ու Եգիպտոսը, նույնիսկ նրանք էլ ի վիճակի չէին նույնիսկ բոլոր ուժերը լարելով մամլյուքների թիվը հասցնել 50.000-ի, ինչը ակնհայտորեն քիչ էր ոչ միայն հաջող նվաճողական արշավանքների, այլև երկրի պաշտպանության համար:

Ինչու այսքան հեռվից եկա?

Օսմանյան սուլթանությունը ի սկզբանե ավելի նույնիսկ ավելի վատ վիճակում էր այս հարցում, քանի որ Փոքր Ասիայում այդ ժամանակ իրոք քոչվոր տարր էր դոմինանտ, ի համեմատ հենց նույն Սիրիայի կամ Եգիպտոսի, ու այստեղ գուլյամների պահով վիճակն ավելի ողբերգական էր, բայց լուծումը օսմաններին նվիրեց հենց ժամանակը - Ենիչերական կորպուսը ստեղծել էր դեռ Մուրադ I-ը, սակայն ենիչերիներին կվիճակվեր այդպես էլ մնալ գուլյամ/մամլյուքների "օպցիա" արած տարբերակներից մեկը, եթե հենց այդ ժամանակ ի հայտ չգար մի գերհաջող հայտնագործություն - *հրազեն, հրետանի և վառոդ:* 

Հենց այս հայտնագործությունն էր, որը կտրուկ բարձրացրեց ենիչերիական հետևակի մարտական հատկանիշները և ի վերջո, արդեն մահմեդական միջնադարի վերջում, օսմանյան սուլթանների ձեռքը տվեց մի ուժ, որի առաջ քոչվոր տարրը արդեն շանս չուներ: Վերջ, այժմ սուլթանները կարող էին հանգիստ հենվել իրենց ենիչերիների վրա ու, համագործակցելով իրենց լոյալ քոչվորների հետ, պարզ է, որ սրանք էլ կային, ճնշել ըմբոստ քոչվորներին: Ահա այս մեխանիզմը բերեց այն բացառիկ տեսարանին, որի վրա մինչև հիմա զարմանում են - գերկենտրոնացած իսլամական (??!!) տերություն XV-XVI դարերում ի դեմս Օսմանյան սուլթանության:

Ի դեպ ասած, թուրքերի փորձը ոչ պակաս հաջող կիրառեց նաև Շահ-Աբբաս I-ը Սեֆյան Պարսկաստանում: Այստեղ ևս քոչվորները իրենց անչափ ազատ էին զգում, ինչն արդեն գործնականում հարցականի տակ էր դնում պետության գոյությունն իսկ, երբ շահը ստեղծեց հրազենով զինված Թուֆենքչիերի կորպուսը, որտեղ հավաքագրում էր ռազմիկների հասարակ խավերից, ու վերջնականապես սաստեց քոչվորներին:

----------

Marduk (26.08.2014)

----------


## keyboard

Սերիալը ավարտվել ա, լավն էր, հավեսով  նայեցի: Չգիտեմ որքանով  ա հավաստի, լուրեր են շրջանառվում, որ Հ1-ը  ցուցադրելու ա թուրքերեն տարբերակը հայկական սուբտիտրերով:

----------

Enna Adoly (25.08.2014)

----------


## ՄիլենաBTS

Էէէհ հայերից շատերն են հիմա այդպիսի հիմարություններ նայում մի զարմացեք: Ու կխնդրեմ սիրելի "հայրենասերների" գլուխներտ մի քիչ թեքեք ու մեկ դարով փորձեք ետ գնալ:

----------


## keyboard

> Էէէհ հայերից շատերն են հիմա այդպիսի հիմարություններ նայում մի զարմացեք: Ու կխնդրեմ սիրելի "հայրենասերների" գլուխներտ մի քիչ թեքեք ու մեկ դարով փորձեք ետ գնալ:


Իյա, իրո՞ք

----------


## ՄիլենաBTS

Իրոք

----------


## Արամ

> Իյա, իրո՞ք


Մի հատ մի դար հետ գնացեք, նոր քննադատեք, լա՞վ։

----------

John (31.10.2017)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Մի դար առաջ կորեական սերիալներ էի՞ն նայում։

----------


## ՄիլենաBTS

Եթե չգիտեք ասեմ, որ մեկ դար առաջ օսմանները  ցեղասպանություն են կատարել, որի արդյունում զոհվել է 1, 6մլն. -ից ավել մարդ

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հորս արև բոտ ա։

----------

Progart (02.11.2017), Yellow Raven (01.11.2017), Նիկեա (15.11.2017)

----------


## ՄիլենաBTS

You got no jams pabo

----------

